# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 9 ..



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

HAPPY LOSSES GIRLS 

XX


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love new pages!  

I'm going to stop at Sainsburys if I can be bothered! Fancy roast chicken again might by a ready cooked one with salad and JP. MMmmmm...


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I need to get some shopping too.  Might do that Lloyd Grossman Chicken Dopiaza again tonight - it was really yummy.

Has anyone heard from Witchie??  Hope she is OK.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ww cottage pie and steam veggies for me tonight girlies something warm and filling.

Just taken my engagement ring to be made smaller again. i have gone from a size Q to a K


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thats great - you even have slinky fingers now!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I iwll never be slinky or petite I am far to chunky for that.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good. Having healthy curry tonight ready for tomorrows blow out


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane - glad you enjoyed the dopiaza    I got an email from witchie, she is ok but has quite a lot going on at the moment, she got a bfn and her cat is poorly so she is looking after it whilst her dh is away.   She can't come tomorrow but will next time so you can come too 

I was good, went to the gym although only did 20 mins treadmill and a few arm weights etc, was exhausted and felt so hungry yesterday and weak.  had a sit in the sauna and did my food shop.   Had Birdseye simply salmon with a garlic herb crust with stirfry and noodles.  yummy and very low fat!   And then had a one point WW lemon slice 

brekkie - 3 ww toast
lunch - chicken salad with EL salad cream, WW bar
tea - either a quick low fat ready meal or something in the pub (meeting dh there for drinks after work but I will eat something healthy like chicken and veg)


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Monring Diet Buddies

I weighed myself today for the first time in about three weeks and I have stayed the same.  I am pretty happy with that as I haven't really been sticking to the diet.

Flower - well done at the gym.  Glad witchie is ok, was worried about her.  Hope the cat gets better soon.  Its a shame she cant go either tomorrow, hopefully we can do it again soon.

Brekkie: Weetabix
Lunch: Tuna sarnie
Dinner - dont know yet

Jane xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done Jane staying the same is the hardest part


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was bad bad bad...but I'm writing this week off and starting again on Sunday. I could lose half stone by next Saturday couldn't I??  

I bought some of those new Oatibix from Weetabix last night, they are yum and better for me as they are oats not wheat (wheat can be bad for PCOS) and they help lower cholesterol too. I'll be sticking to them in future! 

Today:
Oatibix with semi skim, half a bagel with olive spread.
quarter Veg quiche with salad
Chicken with Veg or might be Take Away - but will be as healthy as poss.

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

try having a bowlof cereal for lunch and it kick starts the old weight loss. You can loose upto a 7 lbs in a week having that


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right I'll do that all next week then!! Worth a try. Any cereal? Obviously cereal without sugar like frosties etc?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

yep any good cereal. It was the special K diet. you swap your lunch for a bowl of cereal and can loose 1/2 stone in a week. just dont have more than 35grams of cereal


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I stayed the same again   but feeling much thinner and clothes seem baggier!!!

I am leaving the diet now for 2 weeks will probably come back 2 stone heavier    

Today
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - mackeral Salad
Dinner - A KEBAB!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ooooo kebab


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right I'll try it hun.

sarah...I love american food! Yum


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I love all food

Kerry try weetabix wheataflakes. They have probiotic and are lower in fat than special k


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah and Jane well done for staying the same 

Kerry, never mind chick, enjoy your take away 

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not even going to bother saying be good. As we will all be bad together


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

be good tonight and in the morning, then we can go off the rails!!! x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sarah - you are the kebab queen!!

Kerry - my dad has oatbix now he's a diabetic and you're right it's much better GI wise

as for you other girls being good before tomorrow good on you.....i've got my sort of boozy bender tonight and then the TWO italians.... ...and dh isn't even around to help me work it off!! ......oh well!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You be careful tonight lady, no booze induced pole danicng for you...you've got to be fit to drive tomorrow!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hope you have found us Sarahpooh 

We will help you as much as we can, we have had some great losses so far 

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

How were we

i was good. After my little treat on Saturday I was full so didnt have anything else that day. Then I was good yesterday so hopefully staying on track until my hols

S xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I just had some toast and a sarnie on Saturday evening (but some red wine!).  Weighed myself yesterday morning and I'd put 2lbs on to what I weighed Saturday morning so got my  down to the gym yesterday, and this morning I'm back to Saturday morning's weight     

did a lovely Sunday dinner yesterday but with only 2 roast pots, loads of sprouts, cauliflower and parsnips.

Swimming tonight

Brekkie - 2 weetabix
lunch - WW salmon pate and melba toasts
tea - WW veggie chilli


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I ate rubbis for the rest of the weekend, well yesterdayI was good except for the 3 pieces of Toberlone  last night! DH weighed me and I'd lost 1.5lbs. I weighed again this morning and I was 12st 13lbs! WOO HOO!!! I was so happy! I'm going to do cereal for breakfast and lunch this week and see if I can get a few more pounds off for the weekend! Also, forgot to say on saturday those jeans were a sixe 14!!! And not too tight! 

So I can move my ticker for the first time in weeks! Lets hope I can next week too!

Flower...well doeen you getting to the gym...we walked MAx round to gt  apaper so that wa smy exercise yesterday!

Scratch...you look fabulous hun, you've done so well! 

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right back at you chick. I thought you lot looked perfect just the way you are.

and well done you keep like that now your doing great


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well the diet is still not going too well for me - I have eaten so much rubbish again this weekend.  Had a huge breakfast at the football on Saturday, then we had a take away pizza on Saturday night and yesterday went to the cinema, had a massive bucket of popcorn then to our friends for a curry.  I will try to be good this week though, it always seems easier during the week and then goes to pot at the weekend.

Flower well done for getting to the gym and Kerry the walk with Max probably helped, fab news about the loss and the size 14 jeans.

Jane xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am to scared to try a size 14 jeans on. I keep sticking to my size 16 and hitching them up. I ran to the car on saturday afternoon and by the time I got there my jeans had slid to my knees(not a pretty sight good job it was dark)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry   Actually, your lunch on sat looked quite healthy!  

I couldnt see anything wrong with any of you by the way. you put me to shame!

I was the same Scratch - i legged it to the car (well fast walk!) it was pitchblack and i couldnt find my car, by the time i found it the waistband of my jeans was under my backside and the legs right under my boots with me stood on them!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

glad it isnt just me then


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not quite at that stage yet, if I'd worn my old slouch jeans they would ahve fallen down! Bet your glad it was dark!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have one pair of big baggy jeans that do this.  They dirve me nuts as I'm always hitching them up.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

going to be extra good this week. Just printed some recipes off sainsburys website some good low fat fish ones. 

risotto for tea again!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I need to do a food shop so am going to try and plan the food for the week - I always find it easier when I have a plan to stick to.

Sal - I'll check out the sainsbury's site - I never thought of looking on there before for ideas.  Hopefully the next 2 days will fly by.  Hope parents evening goes well tomorrow.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

12 days chick not 2 if it was 2 you wouldnt be able to shut me up

Try the asda site too. They have low fat recipes


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh didnt know that you could get recipes

i'm being good too, i have to as i'll have AF bloat this week so never gonna lose on weds otherwise.

6 weeks till Xmas girls thats all!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I will be happy if I can stay the same now until xmas. With my hols coming up I will have to be really good to loose a few extra lbs before I go then good again until xmas.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'd love another 1/2 stone, or at least get to 2½ stone lost for xmas, but we have dh's birthday this weekend (2 meals out) then the xmas party's and my birthday straight after


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Note to self....cereal diet whilst taking Met is not a good idea  

If I could get to 12.5st for Xmas I'd be happy. If I could get to 12st I'd be ecstatic!   could do it if I lose 2.5lbs per week! Worth a try!

Got lots on this week though...out for tea on Thurs & a movie (pizza and popcorn  ) drinks on friday, then weekend away (lunch, drinks, dinner, drink, breakfast, lunch!) But will be as good as possible!

Try Tesco for recipes as well, they're quite good I think.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ooh where you off sat kerry?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Stratford! Can't wait! With my best friend and her hubby....we have such a laugh it will be hilarious!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

fabulous!!!    sounds good to me,  is that where our meet was supposed to be last time?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes. I love it there, can't wait!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

pick up some B&B telephone numbers for us in the new year !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i was good, did 16 lengths at swimming was starving when i got in and wasnt due for tea till 8pm so just had a piece of WW toast with ww tuna in tomato sauce on.  for tea had WW chicken hotpot, peas and carrots

swimming again tonight

brekkie - oats so simple
lunch - WW toast with tuna in tom sauce
tea - sainsbury good for you chicken meatballs with rice


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well done flower - you are doing really well.

Jane xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Got weigh in tomorrow Jane, just hoping i've worked off my italian on saturday   And this weekend its dh's birthday, so its drinks and a bite to eat in our local then drinks and a curry saturday.  But I'll go gym sun,mon,tues 

How are you doing?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was sooooo good! All I had in the day was 4 Oatibix and a banana! Went to class - all weights and cardio - then had roated veg pasta made with Dolmio Stir in light and 2 pints of no sugar orange squash! 

Today....
2 Oatibix with semi skim
2 Oatibix with semi skim
Banana
Quorn fillet with cranberry, dry roast pots with steamed veg (could change!)

Also going to class tonight! Check me out!!  

Flower...well done you! I'm sure you will be fine for weigh in tomorrow hun.

Jane...how you getting on sweets?

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

hello, do you mind if I join you?  I have got to lose at least 51 pounds and have got my first weigh in at Slimming World tonight... gulp

Sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah - welcome hunny, of course you can join us, i can't get on line during the day at the moment due to computer problems but the other girls will look after you. When is your weigh in? xxx

Tina, Can i help you with anything, i'm doing WW.  are you doing points or no count?  if you look on the recipes that we have posted on a separate link, i've put loads on, some really good no point soup thats fab for lunches.  at the end of the day it shouldnt matter that you are having lots of carbs, as long as you are pointing them (or if on no count).  I've been doing it since Jan and lost just over 2 stone, its been very slow but i'm getting there xxx

Girls, if i dont get on tomorrow, wish me luck for weigh in.  i never got to the gym tonight, was at mum and dads too long. dh has gone out for a curry with work so i'm having a low fat ready meal and watching eastenders


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Tina....what a pain hun. I ate a lot of carbs on WW and I was ok. It really shouldn't matter as long as your not over your points. The soups Flower suggested are great as they are no or low points, filling and you get your veggie fix too. Good for lunches, or before tea to fill you up. What sort of thing have you been having on an average day, maybe we could find a way of speeding up your loss.

Sarahpooh...how did you get on at SW hun?

I had another good day yesterday...well I treated myself to a Cadbury Crunchie dessert as I was on my own, but I had walked Max first. Managed to stick to my 4 x Oatibix and for tea I had a Quron fillet with Peppercorn Sauce - don't recommd them! Had it with some Birds Eye Veg Rice. Very filling!

Today:
2 x Oatibix with semi skim
2 x Oatibix with semi skim
Breaded Haddock Fillets with healthy chips (SW chips) and peas.

Might push the boat out and ahve another banana too!  


Flower.....  for weigh in honey 

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Sorry couldn't get on yesterday and it looks like I might be having another nightmare of a day too!

Hi to Tina and Sarah  

Kerry - its sounds like you are doing really well at the moment - keep up the good work chick.  What are the Oatibix like?  I really like weetabix, but have had a few problems eating them since starting Met, might have to give the oat ones a try.

Flower - looks as though the PC is still playing up....we miss you.

Sal - where are you??  Hope all is ok.

I was BAD yesterday, we had clients here and had a buffet lunch, so scoffed far too many bad things although I didn't have any cake and just had some fruit instead.  Had a casserole for dinner so that wasn't too bad.

Today:
Brekkie: cheerios with skim milk
Lunch: Not sure yet
Tea: Spicy chicken kebabs with chick pea rice (no idea how bad these are they are from the gastropub range at M&S, but I need an easy tea tonight as I think its going to be another late night at work)


Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jane....had a bad Met episode on Monday after lunch, but yesterday I had a banana after my Oatibix and was fine. They are really nice, just like Weetabix! Hopefully helping bring my cholesterol down! 

Your tea sounds lovely, I'm sure it won't be too bad, spicy chicken can't be high fat and the rice sounds yum.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How can she say your eating too many carbs from that??    I think that sounds like a pretty good day's eating! Your counting all your points, even snacks, and your exercising every day. I don't know what else to suggest hun. You could try having No Point soup a couple of days for lunch and see if that helps. But otherwise I don't see what's wrong with your diet.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls  
managed to get on but not sure for long!

Tina - sounds to me that you are having a healthy balanced diet. only thing i could recommend is try eating a bit more, as daft as it sounds, you need to eat to lose weight, maybe try no point soups with your lunch.  Also super foods like melon and berries are worth a go.  Drink lots of water too.

I can recommend these tins of tuna in tomato and herb sauce - they are WW and are one point. they are lovely spread on toast, so for 2 ww toast and a tin of them its only 2 points

brekkie - 2 weetabix
lunch - tin off soup, 2 ww bread, tin of WW tomato tuna
tea -  naughty night

weigh in tonight   hope i've lost 1lb, i'll be a happy bunny


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmmm...might try that tuna when I'm back on normal lunches again, although if this cereal things works this week might do it next week as well!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You can use any veg's that are 0 points so could just do tomato if you wanted to. I use peppers, toms, carrots and onion. I also make mushroom soup which is my fave. check out the recipe thread, I bumped it up before. Flower has put some lovely veg ones on there.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I recommend the butternut squash soup one i put on there, 0 points and very thick and filling.

The only other thing you could try for a week is have bigger points at lunch/teatime but avoid your evening snacks.  might be worth a go and just see if it pays off?

you could also be losing inches rather than weight with the jogging, which is what happens to me quite often.  I'm convinced I've lost, feel smaller but the scales say I've stayed the same.

One of the girls has brought birthday cakes in, profiteroles, but also some WW buns


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ooh you lucky thing....I've just had my two Oatibix and a banana! Very exciting! I think its helping though. Like Witchie said about SF it takes food out of the equation! I don't ahve to think about what I'm having. Might weigh in on friday morning as I'll be eating and drinking all weekend! Will try and swim at the hotel though, inbetween sips of champers of course!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats a good way of thinking Kerry, that you dont have to think what am i having for lunch, because its already sorted 

i've just had a couple of maltesers


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now usually I'd be craving chocolate after you said that but not today! How good am I!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm impressed    

i feel huge and bloated, [email protected]@dy AF


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your not huge and bloated, you look great!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, Kerry you have done so well this week.  Lets hope its a nice loss for you on Friday.  Are you still on xenical or did you stop them?

Flower don't feel bad about the maltesers - I just had a mars bar.  Have had lots of sugar cravings over the past few days, not sure what thats all about, wonder if its got anything to do with this slow release met??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

could be Jane?

honestly kerry, my stomach is so big with AF bloat, sometimes though i think we feel more bloated than we look


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - I think your right, I often think my tummy looks enormous when I feel bloated but DH and friends always say it looks exactly the same.  Just feels big and bloated.

Have you had some peppermint tea?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i always find jeans uncomfortable.  just what i need being due on at weekend when its dh's birthday and we have 2 meals out, friday and saturday night.  

I havent actually, I did mean too, I wont have one now as its too close to weigh in!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I know what you mean, when I have the old AF bloat and were out, I usually cant wait to get home to put comfy clothes on - its always such a relief to get the jeans off.

Good luck with the weigh in.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at least my jeans are too big at the moment, hence the falling down episode in TC car park   hopefully i can squeeze my fat belly into them


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Janie...stopped Xenical hun. Might try them again at some point though. Need to see my GP again.

AF bloat is horrid, and your right you feel more bloated than you look. All that horid water.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats it, last night in bed i felt i just needed a good old water flush out!

i might give met a go again after xmas, no point in starting it now as it took ages last time to settle down and i've got too many nights/meals out starting this weekend right through to NYE!! 

off soon girlies, be good xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would try it again hun, might feel better on it when not taking Clomid too....good luck for weigh in


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

4 lbs off ladies

Hope your all doing ok with your diets.  

Kerry I am soooo proud of you keep it up chick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats fantastic scratch well done 

i stayed the same - [email protected]@dy pre-AF bloat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Scratch...well done honey thats fantastic!  

Flower...at least you know why you've stayed the same, you should have a good loss next week hun.

I was good....went to dance class, had breaded haddock fillet, a few chips and mushy pea's and two pints of water! 

Today:
Yep, you guessed it.....Oatibix x 2 semi skim
And oh..yep..Oatibix x 2 with semi skim and a banana!
Tea....naughty tea...Pizza Hut  

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scratch - another 4lbs off p- thats is brilliant - well done.

Flower - you will have a loss once the bloat has gone, at least you didn't gain.

Kerry - you have been good, how was the dancing?

No idea what I am eating today - feel a bit sicky this morning and haven't had anything yet.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

was good, although I don't feel as worked out as I did at Diva fever! Might have to find another class!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Scratch on the 4lbs loss - what was your secret this week??

Flower - well done hon - i know you won't be too happy with staying same BUT like you say you're pre-AF (though hopefully not  ) AND you haven't put on !! so  

Well - i hopped onto the scales this am and i've lost TWO POUNDS.....so only five pounds away from my first stone now!!!!!!! would love to do it before my appt on Nov 29th but won't hold my breath! Good thing is my BMI is now 29!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done B3ndy hun, thats fab news. So your boozy weekend didn't hinder you! 

I'm feeling   today...DBB just bought me a huge chocolate birthday cake!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's nice of the old baggage - did you ask where your b'day bonus was?    

I am shocked at loss this week - it just goes to show the weeks i'm really good i might stay same or lose a pound...then I go for it and lose !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

She's probably after something!  

You've been busy this week though, and stayed away from the choccie, maybe its those fruit gums!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

any reason to scoff fruit gums - sounds like my kind of diet!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

B3ndy - well done on the loss, thats brill!

Kerry - whats up with DBB, shes not usually that nice is she.  Good of her to get you a cake, I'll nip round and help you scoff it if you like  

Sicky feeling has gone, just had some special K.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You should pop round sometime! They are always out! 

I had a small piece of cake guys, is that really bad? Only had my Oatibix, no banana!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello girls, remember me?  

Sorry Ive not been around lately, lots happening and not coping too well with all the BFNs so have been avoiding FF for a while.  DH is on hols next week too so probably wont be around much then either.

Anyway, despite a 10 day choc-fest when I gained 5lbs (that was 2 weeks ago) Ive now lost all of that and a bit extra too!  Ive nailed the 4 stones today and have now lost 4st 1lb total and am soooooo happy.  Technically speaking I am now the exact weight I need to be for IUI but since the consultants scales weigh 7lbs heavy I still have another half stone to go.  OMG its so close I can almost taste it!

For the nothern girls that met up last week, sorry I couldnt make it, my cat is so ill right now I cant leave him, its worrying me sick.  Hope you had a good time.  Sal - did you get my text I sent you on the day, havent heard back from you hope all is well.

Hope you are all sticking to your diets and on your way to 1 stone off by xmas as you all hoped.  Im hoping to get that last 7lbs off so I can start the new year ready for IUI.  This is my final injectable cycle then hope to start the IUI in January if Im not PG before then.

Anyway must go and get my cat some fresh chicken and fish from asda as he has the runs now as well - never rains but it pours eh?

Take care girls and I will pop on to read whenever I can even if I dont get the chance to reply as much as I would like.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Iv'e just emailed you to say please pop on and see us! How spooky is that   Glad your ok hun, it sounds liek the choc fest was something you needed to do and well done for getting back on track! Sorry your cat is so poorly sick,   from Auntie Kerry!  The meet us was good. We just had a nice bite to eat and lots of chat! We didn't stop talking! Anyway, please come and see us again soon!   PS. Had to stop Xenical, made my BP so high I felt unwell! 

..........

I was bad last night.....we went to PIzza Hut and it was lovely but I was so full so quickly! We all shared a combo starter (a few wedges, half a slice of garlic bread, a tiny chicken roll thing) and me and my sister shared a veggie pizza. I only had 3 slices. Had a small popcorn in the cinema. So wasn't too bad really. After that cake yesterday lunchtime I was so ill all afternoon (Met  )! So back on the Oatibix wagon today! Not tomorrow or sunday though! Will be as good as I can though.

Hope your all doing ok?

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Witchie...its so nice to "see" you.  We have all been thinking of you and missing you.  Sorry your kitty is poorly, hope he is on the mend soon.  Well done with the weight loss, you have been doing so well.  I'm sure you will have that last 7lbs nailed in no time.  Fingers crossed you get pg before you have to have IUI.  I couldn't make the meet either, but hopefully there will be another one soon.  

I was pretty good last night, am totally addicted to the chicken dopiaza that Flower told us about, cant actually remember now how many points it is but its dead easy to make and yummy.  

Kerry - sorry you had Met bum problems yesterday, hows your tum this morning?  Are you getting excited about the weekend away?

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi hun, Yes getting very excited! I'm a big kid when it comes to my birthday! The chicken Dopiaza sounds lush, I'll have to get me some of that! Is it the Lloyd Grosman one? Tum is better this am but I am getting fed up with this cereal diet! Was going to try and do it till Xmas but not sure that is very realistic. I could just do it during the week and eat normally at weekends, not sure. Its boring!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm a failure...just had 2 tiny slices of toast!   Sorry girls....


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry - you are NOT a failure, you have far more will power than me, you have done so well. A bit toast wont hurt you.  I think I would have given up ages ago on the oatibix diet so you have done really well. 

Yes the curry sauce is a Lloyd Grossman one, I added some extra onions to mine and it was very tasty and very quick.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds yum, will try it next week.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hey, your not joking it IS quiet on here!

Thanks for all the kind words.  Sorry Im not around so much lately, I have just been finding things so hard the last 2 weeks of last cycle.  Things are a little better now but emotionally last month was the worst TTC month ever - hence the splurge on chocolate.  (as luck would have it my long awaited - a whole year on the waiting list - psychology appt finally came through yesterday and Im to go on Monday. Couldnt have come at a better time for me) I think I worked out I ate.......wait for it......this is no joke girls, I worked it out.......6KGS of Cadbury Dairy Milk in 10 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  6KGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am disgusted but it taught me something about myself.  It taught me that I will always have that tendancy to binge, 1 small bar leads to 15 family size bars!!!  Im still on slimfast and yesterday bought some rich dark chocolate, 72% cocoa, so that I can have my choccie, sugar fix but I dont like it so much I could pig out on it, its quite bitter - mind you, where theres a will....!! haha

Anyway, how are you girls getting on with your diets?

Kerry - I have no clue what the oatibix diet is but I assume it involves replacing 2 meals a day with oatibix or something similar.  If its boring why not try slimfast instead.  Same principle (replacing meals) but with more options to suit how you feel (shakes, smoothies, soup, etc). 

When i binged for those 10 days I found it EXTREMELY tough to get back on track again but it was the thought of being refused IUI in the New Year that got me to sort myself out.  I am in the 13s now (half way actually!) but after that binge I had gone from 13st 8lbs to 13st 13lbs and I knew there was NO WAY I was going to be in the 14s again!  Today, when I stood on those scales and I saw 13st 7lbs I was jumping with joy - this is the lightest Ive been in about 12 years or so.  I have been buying lots of things for myself lately too to cheer myself up - outfit for DHs xmas party, new makeup, body lotions, fake tan stuff, new lingerie (i even got measured but thats another story!), and a pair of size 16 jeans for a fiver from tesco!  lol  I bought them to slim into and they fit already, comfortably too (no lying down to get the zip up!).  I feel on top of the world about my diet, and getting back on track really keeps my morale boosted.  Ive been tempted these last 2 weeks that Ive been on track again but the thought of how miserable I was when I was cheating kept me from going astray.  

I think the best thing is not to be too hard on yourself but you need to employ some level of self discipline.  Unfortunately dieting doesnt come easy and there is definitely an element of will power involved in keeping to the plan.  What would make you stick to it?  Fast results?  Plenty food?  Frequent meals?  Chocolate and treats?  Sounds to me like you have yet to find the diet that suits your food personality and thats why you are struggling so much.  I think you have to stop thinking of a diet as deprivation and start looking for something that gives you what you need so that you can stick to it.  Also, plan rewards.  Ive heard of women who put £5 - £10 away for every 1lb they lose at the scales.  When they lose a stone or so they go and buy a new outfit!  Sounds like motivation to me!  Do what feels good for you.

Janie - are you on IUI now?  Hows that going?  Ive just finished my last Menopur/Pregnyl shots for the time being but have a feeling I will be back on them again for the IUI.  How you finding it?  They are a breeze arent they?  

We will definitely arrange another meet up in the New Year, I was gutted I had to miss it.  My poor Smeagol has been sooooo unwell.  He has been bleeding from his bladder for about a month now.  It got quite bad so they did some tests and decided they needed to hospitalise him to get a sample from his bladder directly.  OMG, after they did that he was just weeing pure blood for about 4 days.  Its gone back to its pre-hospital levels of blood in his wee and he is back again at the vets tonight for the full run down on all his lab results.  Poor thing is on antibiotics and painkiller drops as well.  We had to buy this cat pheremone stuff too to help keep him calm and reduce his stress!  STRESS?  The lazy kitty hardly has a waking hour! haha  What a life eh (what do you mean like mummy like cat    )


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Witchie am sorry you have been having a hard time with your emotions lately but am pleased that you are feeling better now.  We have missed you, particularly on this diet thread as you are such an inspiration and really do get us motivated.

My diet is at a bit of a stand still - I have stayed the same now for 4 weeks.  Don't know whats going on really, maybe I need to get some exercise or something.  To be honest though I have taken my eye off the ball a little and have been focusing more on remaining calm and stress free for my treatment.

Sorry about your cat, one of my kitties has similar problems and gets blood in her urine very frequently - the vet said that it is down to stress and she had to go in for a day while they got a sample from her bladder too.  We also use the cat pheromones and it does seem to calm her down.  Her problems all stared when we moved house 3 years ago and now she has an episode about 3 times a year.  We normally have to take her to the vet for a painkilling and anti-inflammatory jab and then she has anti biotics for a few days.  Our cat doesn't seem to drink very much, we bought her one of those water fountain things the other day but we haven't set it up yet.  The other thing we do is buy tuna in spring water, we drain all the water off the tuna and give her that to drink, she laps it up and absolutely loves it and its a good way of getting more fluids into her. We end up with tuna butties everyday for lunch!

What kind of cat do you have - ours are just moggies which we got from a rescue place when they were kittens, but the one who has the problems is a tabby and the vet said that for some reason tabbies get more stressed than other cats.  At one point he suggested that we take her to a cat therapsit based in Chester if things didn't improve!!!  Its so upsetting when your pets are unwell.


Well, I am 7 days into this treatment, the injections are going OK - I didn't get that injector pen thingy that you had but I have managed to get used to it pretty quickly.  I am having a scan in the morning so should know more then about the possible dates for basting.

Its great news that your appointment has come through - will be thinking of you on Monday.

Anyway I appear to be waffling now.....

Jane xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

wow, reading your cats story was like telling mine, almost identical!  My cat is just a regular moggie!  When I took him in to see about the blood in his urine I asked about him being overweight (he is 15.2lbs!).  The vet said he is actually a big framed cat and so is only 2lbs overweight!  Jeez, carrying him in the cat carrier is a nightmare as he is so heavy and always goes round in circles when you are walking with him! lol

The vet said that stress is usually a factor.  Its weird cos the first test showed crystals in his urine but not bacteria but when they took the sample from his bladder the lab reported no cyrstals at all but teeming with bacteria.  They have been growing cultures at the lab to find out what they are and we will find out tonight where we go from here.  Smeagol is a nervous cat, always jumping when he hears loud noises, or next door neighbours floor boards creaking!  He isnt timid and shy though, he is quite lively so its a bit of a contradiction at times.  The pheremones havent made any noticeable difference as far as I can see but will persevere with it.  So, for the time being, he is on antibiotics and gets the painkiller drops (which are actually meant for dogs!) to stop him licking his bits all the time!  3 days ago he started with the runs as well but apparently thats down to the antibiotics.  Prepared him fresh chicken and rice but he turns his nose up at it - guess its just not the same unless he is stealing it off my plate! haha

What a fantastic idea about the tuna water, I will try that.  Your not going to believe this but last week my new cat water fountain arrived! haha  He wont go near it though, just sits and watches it!  typical!  Ive switched him onto an all wet food diet now so was told he would hardly drink at all as the food is about 80% water anyway so he gets a lot of fluid that way.  Will defo try the tuna water though, thanks for the tip!

With regards to your diet, try eating more often.  Apparently the trick is not to consume more food (as is often mistakenly advised) but to eat less but more often if you see what I mean.  Apparently eating more frequently can boost your metabolism and help kick start the weightloss again.  Worth a try if the scales are just not moving.  If that fails I would strongly suggest you write down every morsel of food and drink that passes your lips and then look up a calorie chart to see exactly how many calories your consuming.  Remember too that its not just the calories that count but what those calories consist of.  For example, eating 1200 calories a day of chocolate will result in slower weight loss than eating 1200 calories a day of lean meat/fish, fruit and veg due to the way the body metabolises fats, proteins etc.  If all else fails, and you get desperate, I would recommend the slim fast plan even if its just for 1 week to boost your loss and get results to get your motivation up.  I cant tell you how well its working for me right now and Im being ultra strict with it.  After 2 days my appetite just calms right down and after about 3-4 days the sugar cravings go away. 

Glad the injections are going well.  I wonder why they didnt give you an autoinjector or pen?  If I thought I wouldnt be needing mine for IUI I would send it to you!  I think they only cost about £20 or so if you want to buy one.  I dont know where I would be without mine, its a godsend and makes the whole process much less stressful!  Good luck with your scan.  I only had 1 this month as I couldnt be seen until CD12.  Was a blessing as the consultants were away and it was a lady sonographer that did it and the women are always much gentler!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

My cat (holly) is also very nervous and yet she likes to be in charge of the other cat.  Hope smeagol gets sorted soon, how old is he, Holly is 10.  She hasn't had any crystal in her water so she is still on dried food, which is a good thing because the other cat suffers with teeth and gum problems and has to have dried food otherwise she has to have a scale and polish every three months!

our cats are exactly the same, you make them something yummy to eat and they aren't interested unless its coming off your plate.  A favorite in our house is a cod from the chippy, no salt or vinegar of course and DH has to take all the batter off it for them - they love it!  

Thanks for the tips with the diet - I think you are right and sometimes I'm not actually eating often enough.

Have well got the hang of the injections now so I think I'll be fine.

Right really must get some work done, I wanted to go home early tonight.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Witchie....It the Kellogs principle - 2 bowls of cereal a day and a sensible tea. Its worked so far this week, but bit bored of it today! I'm going to try and do it 3 days a week from now till Xmas -  Monday, Wednesday and Friday.

Just had chicken Caesar Salad from M&S...naughty but not too naughty! And very nice!

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry thats a good plan - have you got weighed yet?  It will be interesting to see how much you have lost.  If I remember I'll get some oatibix over the weekend and I might join you on 3 days a week next week.

Yum, chicken ceasar salad, love M&S food.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I figure 5 or 7 days a wekk for 6 weeks is a bit ambitious so 3 days is a compromise and will help I'm sure.

I love M&S food too...just can't afford to shop in there all the time! Unfortunately!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Me neither.  Have you been in the new waitrose in Wilmslow, thats even nicer but also more pricey.  I love it when DH does some shopping he always goes there and buys things that I would never dream of getting, he doesn't do it very often but its a big treat when he does.

I'm just nipping to m&S now to get something quick that we can eat before we go out tonight.

I'm off now girls.  Kerry have a fantastic weekend and a very happy birthday xxx

Witchie, B3ndy, Flower and Scratch (if your reading this) have a fab weekend and I'll catch up with you on Monday.  Wish me luck for the follie scan.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good luck for tomorrow Jane ...sending you lots of follie  


have a top weekend girls - and remember if you can't be good - be OUTRAGEOUS!!!!!!!    


S
xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies, sorry I asked to join you and then disappeared!  I got another BFN on Wednesday and was too sad to log on for a while    am raring to start again now though - day 1 of clomid today - yum!    I lost one and a half pounds last week at slimming world which is better than a poke in the eye I suppose and in fact considering AF was lurking just round the corner, quite good really!  Also found out that the reason AF was late was probably that I did get PG but had a very early m/c which is very sad BUT also really positive news as DH's sperm are supposedly not that great so at least some of the little blighters are getting on with it!  It has spurred me on to go for it with the weight loss.  Having said that I have boobed today because I had some dried mango which I didn't think would be too bad but when I looked it up (after having scoffed it all) it had loads of syns - oops.  Never mind, I have been really good since Tuesday    Witchie Poo I was sorry to read that your poor Smeagol (how on earth did you come up with that name?   has been poorly, I hope he will soon be on the mend.  I love cats and have got four of them.  Anyway I hope you are all enjoying yourselves this weekend and being good on the diets but not worrying about it too much!  xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Hope you have all been good apart from Kerry you deserved to be bad!!

Just thought I would share some good vibes(for once)

I had my cd 21 bloods done last week and wait for it 37.1!!!!!!!!!!! So the weight loss has finally started the old ovaries working after all these years. so bear that in mind chicks when you can feel the fridge calling

Keep up the good work your all doing so well

Love s  xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Scratch - that is great news on the cd21 bloods, fantastic     

Welcome to the thread Sarah.  Sorry about your BFN.  Lots of luck for this cycle.  Well done on the loss at SW.

I have been pretty good this weekend - I did have some ice cream at the cinema yesterday but other than that I've been good.

Jane xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have been terrible...and loved every minute of it!  

Saturday night we had the most fabulous meal....oven baked Camembert with ciabatta, rocket and roasted onions to start, chicken & mushroom pasta with pecorrino for main then dessert...apple pie! Lots of wine and a big cooked breakfast yesterday! Yum ^eatpie^

But back on it today. I had lost 4lbs last week, but on todays scales I was back to pre-oatibix weight! But it would be worse if I hadn't done it last week. So am going to be good this again, had oatibix and 1 slice f toast for breakfast, will have cereal for lunch too and a normal tea. 

Scratch...well done honey, thats fabulous news! Are you on Clomid now? 

Janie...well done you being good hun, what did you watch at the movies?

Sarah...your loss is really good hun, well done. Keep it up  

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls

will just catch up and come back...

I've been BAD!   had a mad birthday for dh, loads of drinks and grub in the pub friday with friends and dh, saturday pub for beers and a curry (the full works - onion baji, naan bread, tika masala) and birthday cake!  Last night cheese and buiscuits.  But [email protected] it, AF came and I deserved it 

Was going to not go to weigh in weds as i have definitely put on, but dh said why not, just go and take it on the chin, and he is right.

Back to being good today, although too rough with AF for the gym

brekkie - 2 ww toast
lunch - tin of ww soup
tea - tuna steak, JP and salad


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, glad you had a good time and yes, you did deserve lots of treats.  We went to see the new Bond film, I know what you mean now about Daniel Craig  

Flower - glad you had a good time for DH's birthday - you deserved some treats too.  Sorry AF got you  

Am feeling pretty stressed out - just got a positive OPK and now waiting for the clinic to call me back - wish they would hurry up, cant seem to concentrate on anything until I know whats happening.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

is that what they said you have to do jane ring them when you get a +opk?  What happens then?

Just gonna read the posts i've missed

Tell you what we did have in the indian which wouldnt have been too bad, fish sizzler, like a hot plate with white fish on and peppers, onions etc. the sauce comes separate so you can have as much as you want


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower that fish sizzler sounds yummy and it wouldn't have been too bad either.

I am due for a scan tomorrow but they gave me some OPK's to do over the next couple of days just in case I got an unexpected early surge.  Not sure what happens now, wish they would hurry up and call.  Think I will have to go in today for another scan and blood test then if the LH surge is confirmed from the bloods I reckon the basting will be tomorrow or Wednesday - I FEEL SICK


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Witchie lovely to see you xxx

Sarah, welcome aboard! 

Scratch - thats fab news about your results


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Well done Scratch, that's brilliant news!

Flowerpot, I think your DH is right.  I had a cake related disaster yesterday   and think I might have messed up the whole week now but am determined to still go, I think the meetings spur you on  

Kerry, your dinner with camembert sounds GORGEOUS, hope you enjoyed every mouthful  

Sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, have to agree, your meal sounds devine  
If you do that chicken dopiaza it says to do it on the hob like a stir fry type but I do it in a casserole dish with whole chicken breasts and just dump in the oven for an hour.

Sarah, yeah you're right. If I'd decided not to go to weigh in on weds i'd have been eating rubbish for the rest of the week!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm starving now! Waiting for my JP to cook! No cereal for me today I'm afraid!

Janie...hope they ring soon honey  

Mmm....cake!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - thats the way I did my dopiaza too and its currently our favorite tea!

Kerry - I completely forgot to buy oatibix again  , so ended up with weetabix this morning.  I'm having soup and a sarnie today.

Still no call from the clinic.....aaarrrghhhhhhhhh, I feel like I am going insane


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG Scratch - just logged on for first time today and seen your post - that's FAB news chick!!
am really chuffed for you!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Think I'll try Oatabix, I've got a few weetabix to use up first

Was good last night, had 2 slices of WW bread when i got in as was starving (damn AF) then had tuna steak (marinated in soy, paprika, lemon juice) with a small JP, small portion of cous cous and salad.  

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - rye crispbreads, WW smoked salmon pate, tomato
tea - pasta with tom sauce

Not upto to the gym still, havent been this week, I've had it tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

fingers crossed for tomorrow Flower. I have terrible af bloat but my weigh in is next week so hopefully it will of gone. I am 4 lbs off being BMI 24 so then I will no longer have the titale "overweight" on my doctors notes!!

your all doing really well chicks keep it up. I am struggling a little now as the mince pies are about and I am addicted already


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Scratch, I've put on I know I have, I just hope its not by too much 

It will get difficult for me too now, as our celebrations have kicked in what with dh birthday, my birthday and xmas doo's all over the place


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i only have my hols and the usually family stuff. I wont be going to the Uni xmas do and dh's is to far away so I get out of that one to. So I have to be good for one more week then it will all go to pot for my hols. Then back to the diet until xmas eve


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've got 3 xmas do's. starting with one in a local pub/restaurant with some of the girlies who have left this year on the 7th, then 2 days later its dh's do at a hotel including stay over, then ours with work is the following weekend at the Midland, then the day after is my birthday with yet another meal out!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

enjoy it chick you deserve it. you have all done so well this year you all deserve a treat.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've lost it this week   Think my weekend off has pulled me back to the dark side   I will get back on it though, promise!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you sound like you're in star wars


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just call me Darth!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you got the heavy breathing too

girls, i need to get weighed tomorrow, find out i've put on and then i will get back on track. this week has been a disaster


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not heavy breathing today, but after going to gym I am!  

Don't worry honey, you'll get back on track. We'll do it together. We can be good all week then relax a litttle for weekends when we have things on.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the just draw a line under it and get back on the wagon. We all slip up now and again we wouldnt be human if we didnt. Just keep thinking how good you felt when your jeans started falling off!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I haven't been brave enough to come on here today as to my shame last nights tea ended up being fish, chips and mushy peas


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the peas are ok so dont worry to much


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that sounds devine


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we are having take away pizza next wednesday and a lovely bottle of chablis whilst dh waxes my legs. that is the start to my holiday and I cant wait. Oh and we will be watching the Queen


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

OMG Sal - you let DH was your legs?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

whats the queen?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

it i s that new film with helen mirren as the queen. dh has got a pirate copy on dvd so gonna watch it when dd is at my mum's.

and yes Jane dh does my pedicure too. Nail art the full monty. He is better at it than me


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Can you send him round to mine for a few hours - it costs a bomb these days to get a professional job!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know. It ended up that by the time I was ready for my hols I had spent £75 just at the beauty salon. then another £50 at the hairdressers. So dh started doing it and I save a fortune. I just buy the wine. I still have the old eyebrows waxed professionally I dont trust him with them


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

amazing!  I'm lucky if i get a foot rub 

ah right, the queen the film, thought the queen was doing a speech or something like Xmas day then


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not that sad. I am usually upto my eyeballs in "where does this bit go??" when the queen is on on xmas day.

I am off now chicks

Be good tonight ladies

S  xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

My mum bought herself a professional waxing kit as we are all very dark and hairy in our family and we were spending so much money at the salon.  I only let her do my waxing once though - I had an massive bruise afterwards, I think she actually enjoyed it  .  

Flower - my DH is like yours he would think I had gone bonkers if I asked him to wax my legs or paint my nails, think he would be too worried in case of his mates found out  

Bye Scratch xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love waxing DH's shoulders, but wouldn't let him wax me, he'd be too   and laugh too much! He's painted my toes once, I've told him he should get the practice in as he'll be chief painter when I'm pg and can't reach my toes!

Janie....mmmmm fish n chips!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dh hates wax, i have to immac his


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye everyone - have a great night xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya  xxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

diet starts on the 25th


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

especially now I have found a cheesecake store!!!!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning everyone, I hope you all had a good evening - I am feeling a bit discouraged - went to slimming world last night for 2nd weigh in feeling all optimistic, (especially having had really bad junk food cravings yesterday afternoon and eaten grapes instead) and had GAINED half a pound!  I'm only on week two and yesterday I made a ticker and now I've got to move it backwards! Can anyone tell me how you change the weight on tickers?  Sorry I am a bit thick   as well as useless at dieting.  Am now attempting to force myself to go to the gym for the first time since my induction!

Sarah xxx

PS Scratch your dh sounds amazing, I asked mine to do my toenails once and it looked like artex bless him


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Sarah Dont get to discouraged chick.  Where are you in your cycle? It could be fluid try drinking loads of water and eat some brocoli it helps I promise

Flower  How did you get on??

B3ndy/Kerry  Are you 2 being good?

Sarah  Yum cheesecake my absolute favourite

I was good but af has sort of arrived so comfort food is needed. So I bought a cabbage!! So for tea tonight ww cottage pie and cabbage as that is my favourite. Theninto bed with my hwb

S  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah poo I lurrrrve your doggie !  Gorgeous   don't dispair hun!  Are you having mainly green or red days?  I dont move my ticker back if i put on. but when you do want to change it just click on it and it will take you through. you can change your weight and then copy and paste the link into your signture page again

I was bad, i need to go to weigh in tonight, be told i've put on, and it will shock me back into action.  Dh's birthday has a lot to answer for!  Had a good tea, pasta with tom sauce and low fat garlic bread but followed by a glass of wine and a chocolate biccie!!

brekkie - ww toast
lunch - ww soup
tea - not sure, its naughty night  although every day is naughty at the moment!!!

Shopping tonight, gonna stock up with loads of good stuff, loads of veg and salad and planned my teas for the weekend too


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

sorry Flower I thought it was weigh in last night. I keep thinking it is Thursday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i wish it was chick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

god, dont know whats up with me, i'm being a real greedy monster. just polished off about 7 slices of bread with my soup.  i guess its WW bread and WW soup so still only comes to about 5 points but still


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

ww bread is soooo thin and little. It could of been worse  I like warburtons toastie which would be about 5 points per slice!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was going to do cereal for lunch but can't face it. Having cheese and onion toastie instead!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i love toasties  yum yum cheese and pineapple


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

never thought of cheese and pinapple!  

I'm terrible, if i have a spoiling weekend, as i did this weekend, i find it hard to get back out of it. whereas normally i have naughty night on a weds and then back on it.  i must get my head together to start afresh tomorrow. i bet i've put about 3lbs on tonight


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure you won't have hun. I've put some back on with last weekends blow out!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh well - looks like my family outing this week has stalled the weight loss! put on a pound this week girls  ........ it's not helped by AF due on Monday - but need to be  ....still got a fair bit to shift before Feb (target set myself)

good luck to everyone else!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

2lbs on, better than expected actually !!  I thought it would be at least 3lb.  Glad I went to weigh in, as its spurred me on again now, starting afresh today.

Went shopping and planned my teas for the whole week 

brekkie - 2 weetabix
lunch - ww toast with ww tuna in tom sauce
tea - mushroom burger with beans or veggies

Gym tonight 

B3ndy, never mind hon, you'll get back on track, 1lb isnt so bad x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

like you say onwards and upwards Flower!! I need to focus on Xmas do's/film premieres and that LBD!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Same here, I worked it out that i've got 2 weeks till my first xmas meal which is 2 weeks today and then its one do after another, so I have to be good for these 2 weeks


----------



## hogglebird (Nov 15, 2006)

Morning all,

First go on this thread. Hello to anyone I haven't met yet.  I haven't managed to get myself a ticker yet. 

Got on the scales this morning and yippee, finally dropped 2lbs after three weeks of nothing.  However had a school trip last night so ended up eating at McDonalds.  God those chips tasted great.  I had a hamburger happy meal, so didn't do too badly!  Also I am icing christmas cakes with year 10s later today, so rumbling tummy alert!

I have also upped the water intake this week.  Which is obviously great for my body, but not so good when I need to run to loo in the middle of lessons!

Have also decided to reluctantly kick anything that contains aspartame.  Which means no diet coke etc.  So currently doing battle with a decaffinated coffee, skimmed milk and no sweetner or sugar- the things we do!

Oh by the way, I have access to a database that calculates the nutritional content of any recipe, so if anyone wants to check a recipe- bung it on here.  It also tells you whether you are meeting your nutritional targets for your age (although this is quite a broad group).  Also I used to design ready meals for supermarkets, so if you want any info about what goes in them, how they are made etc - i'm your girl!

Finally, have rediscovered the delights of Rice Crispies.  Yes I know their GI isn't great.  But a small bowl with a little skimmed milk I have found is fantastic at stopping me reaching for the sweet stuff in the evening.

Also currently experimenting with fruit lunches.  Sometimes a few ryvitas.  I have found that giving up bread has probably been my saviour.  Boy it is hard, but the results seem to be at last showing themselves.

Got to go

Keep up the hard work- it is worth it (plus when all do get pregnant we can eat as much Pizza as we like!)

Hogglebird




Don't know how to get a ticker yet?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome to the diet thread Hogglebird 

  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Hogglebird.....well done on kicking all these foods, its obviously helping. Did you know that Splenda doesn't contain aspartame? Its just made from sugar so is better for you. I've switched to it and it seems to agree with me better.  Are you following any particular diet or just healthy eating? Thanks for the recipe database offer, I'm sure we will all have something to ask you at some point!

Flower....oh well hun, 2lbs will be off in no time at all. And your back on the wagon todaywhich is good.

B3ndy...and 1lb will certainly be off within the week! 

I was naughty last night.......had fish n chips for tea!   Being extra good today though. Going to ask about Reductil depending on my BP, and try and get my Met upped again.

Had Oatibix Bitesize today, with sultana and apple. Nice.

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya chicks

Flower 2 on isnt so bad. 

Kerry  You little monkey you

1lb off for me and with af showing up that isnt so bad, hopefully I will manage another loss next week before my blow out holiday

S xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Scratch! All counts! And you'll look fab in your 'kini on hols


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Were you good?  I was.  Went to the gym, did about an hour, then went home and had a mushroom burger (kerry - they are lovely, in the Couldron veggie range and very low fat) with small JP and baked beans.  was craving something after so had a WW choc bar.  Saved 2 points + what I earned in the gym, for a drink in the pub tonight 

brekkie - alpen and skim milk
lunch - WW tomato soup, ww bread
tea - quorn sweet and sour with rice (kerry another low fat ready veggie meal)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower...well done you hun. I was OK, apart form I had a real salt craving, not like me at all, and ended up nibbling on crisps before tea! Had quorn crispy fillet with Vegetable rice for tea, then a few maltesers. And lots of squash, thirsty after the salt! Its weird for me to crave savory things  . I'll try those Cauldron things, their stuff always looks nice. I'm going to get organised this weekend and make a few things ready for next week, then I can just heat them up. Might so a quorn lasagna and a spag bol, chili and some other stuff.

After DH and I had our barney last night (about my lack of willpower, I know I need to get my ass in gear. My gym membership runs out early Jan and I can't afford to renew it. I'm going to get stuck into dog training though and walk Max a lot more. I'd also like to get back into running, maybe in the spring. I'll try anyway. Want to be in the best shape possible for IVF.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you'll do it kidda. and now you are looking into private IVF as early as the new year what better incentive eh chick.  I assume you dont have to be a set weight for private like we do for nhs? but obviously like you say it will help to be in as best of health as possible

those couldron stuff are lovely, i even gave dh one of the mushroom burgers and he loved it too!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my two work colleagues have been to the canteen and one has got cauliflower cheese and chips, the other fish and chips.  I WILL RESIST!!!! actually, even tho they smell nice and I could have a chip i honestly dont want it, i've filled up on my healthy lunch and have Witchie's voice in my head about whats more important, a baby or a chip


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your so strong, I would cave in...which is what DH meant by the "You have no willpower" comment! Thats what I need to work on! 

I think thats right hun, weight shouldn't come into it if its private, although I'm sure they would want you to be as healthy as possible to increase chances.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Make it your number one priority, to increase your willpower.  A moment in your mouth is not going to be as good as the thrill of getting your BFP, next time, ask yourself what it is you want more

yeah, that makes sense x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had egg sandwich and some crisps for lunch, no chocolate! Might have an options in a bit to stave off cravings.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good girl. whats for tea tonight?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not sure yet, found lots in thef rezzer last night I forgot we had. Something healthy I promise!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I've been slacking and not been on here too much of late because I have been so bad - this being at home all day is not good for weight loss, I cant stop eating!!!!

Am going to make a chicken casserole with loads of veggies later for tea and will try to behave over the weekend.

As for weight and private treatment girls....I was told that for IVF they would "prefer" my BMI to be under 30, but they didn't say they would refuse treatment if it wasn't.  I was just told that it would give me a bitter chance of success.  My weight hasn't been mentioned at all for this IUI.

Kerry - I remembered to buy Oatibix and they are lovely.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll be watching you 

    You know the quorn range, in the orange packets that do the fillets, peppered steaks etc, have you tried the sweet and sour?  its yummy, think i worked it out at about 5 points. its filling and doesnt taste low fat. they do a chilli bolagnaise now too but i think its slightly higher


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good Jane, at least they wont refuse us then, if we go for private in the new year my BMI wont be low enough, I wont do it in time I know I wont.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not tried them hun, will ahve  alook next time I go shopping. Sounds yum.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry, my BMI wasn't low enough so try not to worry too much - they wont refuse you treatment, I think its just standard advice really as they want you to be in good shape, but if your fit and healthy I'm sure you will be just fine.  I have seen loads of women in various waiting rooms who are overweight so we are not the only ones.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BE GOOD !!!!!!!

See you monday xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think if I lose a few more pounds my BMI will be 30 or just below. I'll keep going though, the lower the better! The Oatibix are nice aren't they! DBB has bought bite size ones with apple & sultana, tried them yesterday, not bad.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies    I hope you are all doing well... Flowerpot I'm glad you like my doggie, his name is Stilton (might have guessed it would be food related ) and he is about 8 times that size now!  Still really cute though.   I totally agree with what you said about a moment of enjoying whatever naughty food is in your mouth not being anywhere near as good as getting a BFP - every time I am going to eat something fattening I TRY to remember to ask myself "would I rather have this or a baby?"  Bit of a no-brainer really    Unfortunately I don't always remember it and had a bad day yesterday involving cheese filled pasta with 4 cheese sauce (mmmmm, cheesefest!) and chocolate brownies but am back on the wagon today.  And have been to the gym twice, this morning and wednesday!  That's amazing by my standards    Now at work with aching arms and shoulders...     Hogglebird, if you click on someone else's ticker it will take you to the website and you choose whichever one you would like.  I don't think I'm going to bother going backwards either!   Thanks for the advice about the broccoli Scratch, I did have some last night with the cheese extravaganza  

Has anybody tried the Patrick Holford GI diet?  apparently it's good, they have been testing it on GMTV and one lady has lost 11lb in 3 weeks!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Forgot to say you can get quorn tandoori pieces now, they're really nice and only 1 syn per packet so that can't be many WW points either, hope you all have a lovely weekend and be good!

Sarahpooh xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sarah....don't worry about the cheese fest, we all have off days - well mine turn into off months!   But well done for going to the gym! Once you get into a routine its much easier. 

Have heard of the Patrick Holford GI diet...can you get to it on their website? 11lbs in 3 weeks is great!

Thanks for the quorn tandoori tip!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been bad bad bad. I had 2 mince pies on Saturday night and then another one last night. I have sent them to work with dh to get rid of the temptation. So I must be good now weigh in tomorrow then all down hill

S xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats not too bad Scratch, you'll have that off in no time

I feel as though I've been bad, but actually I probably haven't.  I have had a lot of drinks as we went out for a few friday night, couple Saturday afternoon and then again last night. but walked miles in manchester on Saturday shopping and again in Bolton yesterday.   Kept to Starbucks on saturday for lunch just had a late and a sarnie.  Last night ended up eating in the pub, despite the fact I had sorted tea at home, but whilst they were all ordering full fat sarnies with chips etc, I had a wrap with peppers, mushrooms and sun blushed toms and no dessert (although had a few wines  )

Gym tonight

brekkie - 2 weetabix
lunch - either ww soup or ww pate on rye crispbread
tea - quorn fillet with mash pot and veggies

Is it ok to take something out the freezer yesterday lunchtime, not eat it for tea last night and have it tonight instead?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

should be ok chick

I watched the diet doctors last night and they did an experimant on eating bread. and they proived that it causes bad water retention and bloating. so at least that agrees with my insides. I cant stop going to the loo. I am getting rid of my af bloat which is good


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Am mad busy - back at work today  

I have been BAD but the good news is that I got on the scales this morning and for the first time in weeks I have lost some weight  , 2lbs off so am very chuffed with that as it had all come to a halt.

Catch up later when I have caught up with some work.

Jane xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was ok....Friday ended up going for a few drinks with DH and the lads - 5 G&T's later   I went home! Had two crumpets when I got in.  Saturday went shopping with my sis, had cappucino and a small breakfast panini, then a sandwich later on. Had chinese for tea and lots of wine at the pub. YEtserday I was hungover and I'm sorry to say gave in to Mcdonalds   . Had healthy tea of cold roast chicken with JP and salad. 

Back on it today....
Breakfast - Cornflakes & skim milk, 1 toast with reduced fat PB
Lunch - WW cup a soup with 1 toast
Tea - Quorn Spag Bol

Sratch....just notice your signature....5st 10lb! Thats amazing!

Janie...well done you! I guess grazing last week paid off, little and often!

Flower....Your weekend sounds like mine!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

back to it for me too   weighed Saturday and had put 4lb on but I am sure its more than that....will see when I weigh Friday.

Mmmm I had some delish food on holiday......steak....NY cheesecake....Key Lime Pie....Pancakes......cocktails.....wine....Pizza......

Ooppps sorry!!!

Today
b'fast - Fruit (what no pancakes?)
Lunch - Falafals with salad (would prefer buffalo wings with blue cheese dip)
Dinner - Homemade chicken burgers with salad ( Hmmm a 10 oz steak with baked potato would be better!!!)

OK holiday is OVER now!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Did you do "hold the mayo" Sarah?!!! 

4lbs is nothing for your hols. you back on GMK now?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower is right, 4lbs is pretty good when you have been away Sarah. 

Im just tucking into spicy butternut squash and sweet potato soup - not sure how bad it is, its a covent garden one, so probably is fattening!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hold the Mayo....errrr NOPE!!!!

If you could have seen me tucking into a high stack of pancakes with butter AND maple syrup you would have  me!!!!!!'
Honestly I loved NYC sooo much I can't wait to go back!!!!!  I loved Miami too but think we have been three times now and it was a bit samey if you know what I mean....also the food portions were bigger in NY!!!  South Beach is a bit health freaky for me


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

The food in NY is the best, and the portions are huge.  Love it there, all I do is eat and eat!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just remembered that when we were in Harvey Nicks on saturday they had nibbles out to try.  i had a couple of the crisps but no chocolate


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

You have more willpower than me, well done. - I would have scoffed the lot.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too! I'm dreadful for nibbles!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi ladies

Kerry, I couldn't find a link to Patrick Holford on GMTV website (although that might just be me being cr*p) but I know he does books and stuff.  Apparently it's a really healthy way to do it as well.  I saw the new James Bond film yesterday, see what you mean about Daniel Craig! 

Janie, well done for losing 2lb!  Isn't it great when it comes off again after a "plateau"?!  

Scratch I wouldn't worry about a couple of mince pies, well done for sending the rest off with DH tho - good idea!  There is a huge box of chocolate biscuits in my office I can smell them from here, I wish someone would send them away!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies

Have we been good?  I went to the gym for an hour then had quorn grill with mashed potato and peas and thats it 

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - ww toast with ww tuna in tom sauce
tea - fish fingers and beans after gym

Kerry, had some of the frozen quorn smokey bacon slices at the weekend, they are really low fat. had them on ww bread with tom sauce


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was very good. and I had my weigh in at home thismorning ready for the nurse this afternoon and 2 lb off. Granted it is mostly af bloat going but that puts me in a bmi of 25 so I am now a "normal" weight. Not for long though with hols coming up


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I went to class and was pretty, good, breaded haddocks fillet with low fat chips and mushy pea's. Then a bit of pineapple with low fat creme fraishe. 

Today..
Cornflakes with skim milk
Small piece of quiche with salad
?

Well done Scratch, another 2lbs  . Can I ask how come you still have to be weighed by the nurse? I thought that was just when you were on Reductil? Good though that you get that confirmation each week/two weeks. Like going to WW but without the expense!

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the nurse just likes to keep an eye on me. and I must admit it does help. like you say ww for free


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't know if its the Met but feeling queesy on and off, its horrid. Not felt that before with it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done girls 

Kerry, are you taking a higher dose now?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well done Sal - another 2lbs off - you will look fab on your hols.

Kerry - your dinner last night sounds scrummy.  We were bad and had a take away    DH wanted a curry so I had tandoori lamb chops, a tiny bit of madras sauce and a couple of spoons of rice.

Flower - well done with the gym.

I am starving am going to get my lunch, having asparagus soup today and some fruit.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am still feeling queasy and no appetite  

Today 

Bfast - cornflakes with semi skimmed milk
Lunch - Falafals with salad
Dinner - salmon with spinach and leeks

Mmmmm curry


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah, i was the same on Met, it reduced my appetite loads.  I was having toast for tea some nights


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Me too, I lost 5lbs in the first two weeks because I just couldn't eat anything.  I have been a 100 times better since I went onto the sustained release Met.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna try it again in the new year, I started it for the first time on new years day this year!  will try again for 2007


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have just thrown my lunch in the bin I just felt so sick looking at it   the thought of salmon for dinner makes me feel even worse  

god what a moaner I am


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Your not a moaner, its totally understandable, Met is EVIL.  Why don't you see the doc and see if you can get this sustained release stuff.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you'll find all your tastes change Sarah, I couldnt face several things, I was eating bland stuff like beans on toast that type of thing.  you might find that "fussy" stuff for your dinner is too much


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Well done Scratch, does that mean you have lost 6 stone now?  that is really amazing.   How have you done it?  

I have decided slimming world is not for me, I'm finding it too inflexible so am going back to WW on Wednesday, I lost 2 stone with them before my wedding (put most of it back on honeymoon!) and have put a load extra on since then    

Janie, your takeaway sounds very restrained, I think you did really well!  They say you shouldn't deprive yourself too much otherwise it gets too much and you fall off the wagon, and it sounds like you managed to have a takeaway without blowing the diet - I wish I could do that!

Sorry to hear you are feeling so yuk Sarah, I hope it soon passes.  I don't know what Met is but it sounds horrible


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Sarah

Good idea to switch to WW if you think SW isnt for you. You need to find something that you are happy with.  I'm doing WW too so we can help each other out 

Scratch has been amazing, really determined, she has eaten healthy home cooked food and has been out riding her bike.  She was also on Reductil for some of the time, which helps with weight loss but its mainly down to her willpower.  She is a big inspiration


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

needed something to eat before the gym so just having some Go Ahead cheese and pickle crispy bites, yummy!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Flower, it would be great to help each other out!  What day is your weigh in?  Good for you going to the gym - feel that burn!    I am already planning to go to the gym early tomorrow morning.  I did some bouncing on a mini trampoline at the weekend, thought it would be easier than the gym but no way!  Was absolutely cream crackered after 20 mins.  Also the dog tried to join in which didn't help  
You're right, Scratch really is an inspiration.  I'm in awe  - what an achievement.  Now get to that gym Mrs!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

My weigh in is Wednesday at 6pm 
I've had a tough few weeks with various social events including dh's birthday which lasted 3 days    I've got the first of my xmas/birthday doo's starting next Thursday so I'm trying to be good until then, before it goes pearshaped!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

My weigh in is tomorrow too, at 6.30 - gulp - hang in there till all the doo's start!  I'm off home now...  be good tonight!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Bye Sarah - good luck for weigh in.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls, have we been good?  I only did half an hour in the gym as was late getting there and dh had already done most of his and was going in the sauna/jacuzzi which was a better proposition than the treadmill   I did do 10 mins on rower and some sit ups on the weight machine though.  Went home and had fishfingers and beans (and one oven chip off dh!)

Weigh in tonight 

brekki - toast
lunch - tin of ww soup
tea - naughty night after weigh in


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hiya,

I was good last night, considering my folks bought us a pack of Toblerones back from hols! I joked we should have them for tea and DH got stroppy with me again! I said I was only joking - but given half the chance I'd have eaten them. I'm going to keep them in view but as long as they're not open I won't wan tto eat them, so DH is banned from eating them too!

Flower....how many points are those mushroom burgers? I bought the Tesco ones, very low fat aren't they? Got that with salad for lunch.

Don't think I'm going to achieve my stone by Xmas target girls  

xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm toblerone my fave  Dh's just don't get it do they?  

I reckon I will lose a stone this week!!!! [email protected]@dy met!!!!! Kerry - don't give up hun YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!

Last night I forced a piece of salmon (nothing else) down and went to bed  

Today 
B'fast - Nothing...but had an apple when got to work 
Lunch - Wholemeal toast with marmite
Dinner - not sure might try veggie chilli with brown rice if feel OK if not tea and toast!!!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning

I was fairly good had low fat sausages, mash, cauli and peas with onion gravy.


Kerry - well done for not eating the toblerone

Flower - keep up the good work, you have been very good going to the gym

Sarah - hopefully you will be able to keep some food down today.

Brekkie: Oatso Simple, never had this before and it was delish.
Lunch: Vegetable Soup
Dinner: Pork Chop, parsnips, asparagus


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - i think thats only fair that your dh supports you.  can't you hide it until xmas?  or get dh to hide it!    I had the Couldron mushroom burgers and think i worked them out at 1½ points each, or thereabouts

I think i'm half way for my stone for xmas, i'll check my card tonight, but this week is my last week to lose before xmas now, got too many nights out planned


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jane
i like oatso simple too, have you tried the golden syrup flavour?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi Flower, no I just got the original flavour.  Its not too fattening is it?  I couldn't find any of those ear drops, although my ear feels a lot better today so thats good.

Kerry - I agree DH shouldn't have any toblerone either if you cant.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

no Jane its low fat, I think they are 3 WW points which is the same as a bowl of cereal with milk.  the flavoured ones are nice, you can get a mixed box in the supermarkets.  glad the ear is a bit better. i put the olive oil down mine last night, i've gone deaf!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm Janie I love Pork Chops!!!!  (Hee Hee I sound like HOmer Simpson)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I asked him to hide the last lot, and he ate it! I'll hide I think and forget about it!

Had 2 mushroom burgers on little brown baps with salad for lunch.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

That sounds yummy kerry for lunch.  i had a tin of WW chicken soup but we had no fruit and no WW bars in the house, so had 2 slices of bread off my colleage.   i have munches but waiting for weigh in tonight.  Going to asda first to do food shop so stocking up on fruit etc.  Its gonna start getting really hard now, were having mince pies in work on Friday when we put the xmas tree up  then I'm out for a meal next week and then on dh's do which is an overnighter with champagne and chocs in the room!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think as long as be as good as we can when not out we'll be ok. I'm considering going back to WW after Xmas, I'll see.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

2 and a half off  !!!  wooo-hooo.

aiming for a weight loss this week then will be happy to stay the same until xmas after that

brekkie - 2 oatabix with skim milk
lunch - chicken salad on ww bread
tea - ww ready meal after gym


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

WELL DONE Flower - you are doing so well, keep up the good work.

Brekkie: Oat so simple with skimmed milk
Lunch: leek & potato soup
tea: not sure yet, probably something easy like pasta


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm fed up with food and wish I didn't have to eat! Thats how I feel today.

Well done Flower, thats great news hun. Your doing so well.

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Kerry -


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

well done Flower....  

I ate a bread roll for dinner last night  

Today 
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Toast (wholemeal)
Dinner - not sure yet

You ladies who have taken met...was it OK to have a drink on it like a glass of wine....if you went on a wild night out did you not take your met?


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh I would kill for wine, I haven't had any for ages...... I had some on holiday and still had my Met, but I didn't drink a lot one cocktail then about half a bottle (ish) with dinner.  I did feel drunk though, not sure if this was the Met or because I hadn't had a drink for so long


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, you ok chick 

Sarah, I drank on it - like a couple of glasses of wine say.  but if I was having a proper night out, you know like into town in a group where it would be a heavy night, I didnt take the tablets.  you might find you get drunker quicker so just be aware of that


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well done on the loss Flower

I lost the pound I put on last week ...so here goes the last push til Xmas - am determined to get that stone marker up on my ticker!!

howz everyone else doing?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done B3ndy

My butties didnt touch the sides, so been to the shop and got some Go Ahead light bites (sweet chilli) and a WW carrott cake (one point).  Only having a WW meal for tea which is 4 points I think, so plenty of room


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have managed some toast and tea for lunch    Oh so its OK to have a wee drinky on met then   not that I fancy it at the moment!!!!

I have got to start thinking about Xmas food shoping list soon


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

well done B3ndy

I am STARVING....just noticed the time.  Going to have lunch.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry b3ndy I missed your post   well done hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah you'll be fine sarah, just take it slow 

the xmas food shop is my fave, all those goodies, but the supermarket is always chaos!!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower - I hate the Christmas food shop, I think its the worst job of all at Christmas - I'll send you a list and you can do mine if you like


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh I LOVE the Xmas food shop - lots of lovely treats - though will be careful this year.

Sarah - drinking on met made me horribly ill - even if i stayed off the tabs...but different people react in different ways


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok just fed up with being fat and having to worry about losing weight as well as trying to get pregnant! Its not fair.....

I had 2 pieces of toast for tea last night at 10pm, then a few pieces of Toberlone, yep he'd opened it before I could hide it!  

today:
Oatibix with skim milk, 1 toast with reduced fat PB
Mushroom potage with 2 toast and marg


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Well done Flowerpot, that's brill!    

Kerry, I know how you feel, it can be a nightmare trying to lose weight on top of everything else, I'm sending you a hug cos you sound a bit down  

I went to WeightWatchers (I think FatFighters sounds better) last night and weighed half a pound more than I did when I started Slimming World - doh!   I am going backwards.  But feeling much more optimistic now back on FatFighters, did the food shopping for the week this morning and was really good, stuck to the list because have planned all meals for the week - how organised?  

Keep being good everyone...  xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've ordered mine on waitrose, delivered to the door on the 21st 

I've put in lots of treats  so far!!

 Sarah, good luck with WW

Kerry  you are doing just fine

BE GOOD!!!! xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Sarah, well done for sticking to the shopping list - its always easier to stick to the diet if you plan your meals.

Kerry     you are doing really well chick  

Flower - now theres a good idea - get it all delivered, will have to try and remember to sort this out before all the good delivery spots go.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning Ladies!!!!  I Lost 1lb since I weighed on Saturday   surprised its not more actually cos I have been struggling to eat!!!!  

Made a veggie chilli last night with brown rice and managed that fine  still only on 500mg of met so have to up the dose in a week   but feeling OK this morning.

Today
B'fast - 1 piece of brown toast with marmite
Lunch - 2 pieces of brown toast with marmite
Dinner - not sure maybe left over chilli?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Jane, waitrose are booking slots now www.ocado.co.uk

Sarah, well done on the 1lb weight loss    Regarding the Met, if you are still having s/e when its time to increase the dose it wouldnt harm to hang on a bit, I left quite big gaps in between my increases as you'll find the s/e come back after the increase (don't tie this in with any xmas do's etc)

I was good.   did an hour in the gym then had WW morocan chicken and couscous with a slice of WW bread.  we put a film on at 9pm so had a small glass of red wine, but had enough points!

breki - 2 oatabix
lunch - beans on WW toast
tea - nsaig garang - a WW recipe with egg fried rice with king prawns and spring onion   plus a few  in the pub!!!

Planned my dinner for tomorrow, veggie chilli and rice.  and Sunday pasta with tom sauce


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Morning Girls

Sarah, well done with the 1lb  .  I agree with Flower, if you have Christmas do's coming I wouldn't increase your met at the moment.

Flower - Well done you were good again.  I will have to try and find some time today and sort out the waitrose delivery.

I was good, wasn't really hungry so had a mushroom omelette.

Brekkie - Oat so simple 
Lunch - Asparagus soup
Tea - not sure, we are usually naughty on a Friday night  

Jane xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - would it hurt to stay on 500mg until after Xmas  

Mmmm Janie - naughty night    what will you have?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good...no toblerrone anyway   Had quorn pie, home made mash and pea's with a bit of gravy. Yum...

Just eaten two crackers with a bit of roqufort on!! Oops


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sarah, when do your xmas festivities begin?  if it were me (bearing in mind I start with my xmas/birthday nights out next thursday) i wouldnt up it until the new year.  It won't do any harm.  People can increase at different paces, I really struggled to get mine up x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

to be honest Flower we haven't many nights out planned cos of DH's job and my lap so I could probably up my dose after lap and see how I get on


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

well i was good last night - only had two slices of toast and a mini roll for dinner - we didnt' get home from the clinic open night til 9.30pm so didn't feel like eating much.

we're fish and chipping tonight (as didn't have my   night last night) and then we've got a day of drinking and eating tomorrow for my bro's film thing so will have to   come Sunday!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sarah, try uppping the dose to the next one then but not closer than about a week to xmas, if its near than that I'd steer clear. you dont wanna be ill on Xmas day, off food and drink 

we've got mince pies (with cream  ), choc log and stollen in the office.  I've had a bit of some stollen but its was so sweet and sickly I gave it away!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello girls, just wanted to say hello to everyone and hope you all have a lovely weekend... I am on day 2 of WW and STARVING!! Is there anything nice to eat that doesn't have points in it?  Roll on 3.30 when I can have my banana  

Be good!! xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have not been good   appetite is back!!!!!

Friday I had a chicken shaslick with rice   Saturday we had chinese and I had crispy chilli beef with rice   y'day we went out and I had scampi and chips!!!! 

Today 
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Wholmeal toast with marmite
Dinner - poached chicken with sweet potato mash and veggies


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have been BAD BAD BAD.

Firday we had a curry, was ok (ish) had chicken tikka.  Saturday was very bad, had breakfast and dinner out, dinner was ok had steamed sea bass, courgettes and spinach, BUT also had garlic bread and tiramasu oops, then yesterday had breakfast out again and had chocolate cake after dinner - its been a bad weekend, I have PMT and I feel very down in the dumps.

Will be good today:

Brekkie - oat so simple with skimmed milk
lunch - tuna sarnie
dinner - not sure yet, need to shop but DH is going out so will proably end up with poached eggs on toast or something, I can never be bothered when its just me.

Jane xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Think we both need smacked bottoms 

Come on Kerry were you good or bad? Fess UP!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was bad, of course  . OK on friday night, didn't drink at the party but had one red wine when I got home. Saturday cornflakes and a scone then Chinese at drinks at night. Yesterday, cooked breakfast (fried egg & mushrooms on toast) 2 teacakes and 2 fakita's for tea last night, then a bit of toblerone. I was going to do cereal this week, but as the   has arrived I'm going to have a ncie M&S sandwich for lunch! Sack it!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Its a good job Sal, Flower and Witchie aren't around, they would smack our bums.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

oh well...the way i look at it is....its nearly xmas


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

3 weeks today and I havent bought a thing !


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have done some of mine on-line   still got some more to do thou


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I am really going to have to get my act together.  Was thinking I might have to go to the TC one afternoon this week, I imagine it will be awful there but maybe if I can skive off work in the afternoon it wont be as bad as going at the weekend.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Had another bad day yesterday - ended up going to the football with DH last night, don't ask why  , very bad idea, got very wet and cold!!!  Anyway I had chips with curry sauce    This diet has gone to pot, I really must try harder.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Did you go to City? My DH went too.

I was absolutely awful yesterday so your not the only one. I call it "AF consolation eating"!! Although she has disappeared again, don't know why I've started getting this spotting every month before she shows up.

Anyway, I think I'm going to struggle now to lose any weight, and I guess as long as I don't put on (yeah right!) I'll be ok. I did go to class at the gym, so that burnt a few cals off! I will walk Max tonight too so thats a few more. Will try and be good  

xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah, went to city.  Was very boring but I thought it was better than being at home on my own going  

"AF consolation eating" is a good name for it, think I'll call mine "2ww madness eating".  Wonder whats going on with your cycle?>  I used to get a few days spotting and then nothing and then AF full flow, but this all stopped when I started clomid, its a real pain isn't it?

Well done for going to class and the walk with Max will do you good too.  I am trying to be good today, had oats so simple for brekkie, not sure about lunch as I'm not very organised today, but I'll try and grab something low fat from the shops later.

I find its really hard to loose weight at this time of the year because of all the xmas drinks and do's.  We will just have to do our best and not beat ourselves up if we fall off the wagon, it is nearly christmas afterall.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmmm chips and curry sauce 

Today
B'fast - toast
lunch - goats cheese salad
Dinner - Pork chop with veggies

Was gonna be salmon but the thought of it makes me feel sick


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Are you still struggling to keep things down?

mmmmm, yummy pork chops, might have to nip out and get a bit of shopping in at lunch time there is sod all to eat in our house, I'm like old mother hubbard!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I was OK but feel queasy today


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Met.

Hopefully the queasiness wont last


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mine has gone belly up I'm afraid, been ill and just eaten whatever I could get down plus had tons of lozengers, lemsips etc.  didnt make weigh in as too ill but my scales at home say i've lost a pound. might not get to weigh in next week as at a funeral.  think I'll be a bit on and off till after xmas.  meal tonight with work, salad for lunch.

no time to read back, hope you are all doing well xxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's the last thing on your mind when you feel like poop flower and as you say you've got a lot on at the mo.

i lost another pound - takes me to 10lb, only another 4 and i'll have done my stone, which i'm hoping to do before New Year - yeah dream on...can't sort my ticker out though....


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well done B3ndy, 10lbs is fantastic.

Flower - not surprised the diet has gone to pot, you have been poorly and you have a lot on at the moment.

I guess I don't need to worry about weight loss now, but I am still going to eat as healthy as possible.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I weighed myself this morning and was about 12st 11 I think! So it did me some good! I just hope I can be good now and stay under 13st! I suppose being ill has some benefits! After being sick and having bad   I guess I had a good clear out! Sorry tmi!!

B3ndy..well done on your 1lb hun...all helps

Flower....I think you did well to get anything down you. Hope you feel better soon hun.

Janie...healthy eating all the way! And weird cravings!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

still catching up. I was terrib;e and according to the scales 8 lbs on!!! But I have terrible bloat from the flying so hhopefully that will shift and it wont be so bad. I did enjpy it thoug. Yum yuj choccie pasties and toast for brekkie and pina coladas made with fresh cream oooh stuff the cycling lets have another vino


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies, I have not been around because a) have been mad busy and b) have been trying not to think about babies as on 2WW which seems to be lasting for EVER!  Sorry to hear you have been poorly flower, hope you are feeling better now.  Hope everyone else is OK too.  I went for my first WW weigh in for a couple of years and had lost 8 and a half pounds!  I couldn't believe it.  I've never lost anything like that before.  Had been really strict though and done more exercise than usual (ie more than none!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Scratch...sounds like you had a lovely time...eating and drinking!  

Sarah...well done hun, thats a fantastic loss! Keep up the good work!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
I've fallen off the diet waggon totally, trying to be good inbetween all the party's, meals out etc.  Probably gonna miss weigh in again this week as got a funeral and still ill with this cold.  Think I'll aim for 2nd January to restart properly, although will try and make the last weigh in before xmas on the 20th xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Aw, poor flower, can't believe you're still ill with cold!  Hope you soon feel better   Might as well not worry about falling off the wagon now with Christmas just round the corner  just take care of yourself and get better.  Good for you for trying to be good in between though.  But don't beat yourself up if you eat what you like at parties!  My AF is due tomorrow, am feeling nervous already.  Have got to do a test on Thursday if AF hasn't showed up.  Still being good and sticking to WW, down to 20 points a day now though!  

Just thought I would share this as it's yummy - my daily treat is a highlights hot chocolate with 3 marshmallows on top, it's only one point and it tastes like much more!  mmmm


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmm that sounds nice with the marshmellows on 

trying to be good today

brekkie - ww toast
lunch - tin of chicken and mushroom soup
tea - lloyd grossman chicken dopiaza with rice


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

morning

I have to be good until xmas.  To at least get rid of some of my extra lbs from my hols


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

The marshmallows are reeeeeally good    I have just seen that Janie is preggers!  How brilliant is that?  I have been so busy I haven't been reading back so feel like a chump now.  Janie   - I have pm'd you - I hope you're going to stick around on the clomid board!  

Flower - Hope you're feeling better today  

Scratch - hang in there missy.  I'm going to be good till Christmas too.  We can do it!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

DH reminded me last night that I have fallen off the diet wagon!   as I reached for another piece of Toblerone!   I will be as good as I can, as long as I maintain I don't care!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

same here, i'm happy to stay the same till xmas weekend now, then expect to put on over xmas but get it off in January


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning ladies, hope you are all well today    I have just weighed myself and am gutted to find that I haven't lost anything this week and I have been SOOOO good!  The other reason this is really bad is because AF is due any time now and maybe the reason I haven't lost anything is pre-AF bloating so a BFN is on the way


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I would thinks its AF bloat hun, but you never know until you climb ontp those scales! Good Luck!

I'm off the diet wagon, but off food too as I have, yet again, cystitus. So   but still, might lose another few pounds!

xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Kerry you poor thing!    Have you tried drinking cranberry juice?  You need the pure juice though, not "juice drink" which has all sorts of other stuff in it.  Ocean Spray do the pure juice in cartons.  Really hope you feel better soon sweetie xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks hun. I got some on the way to work... Worth a try.


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Good girl, really hope it does the trick.  Drink plenty of it!    xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will do


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Morning everyone, Kerry I hope the cranberry juice did the trick and that you're feeling better.  I am a miserable old cow today - yet another BFN this morning    When oh when is it going to be our turn?  Next month will be my last go on Clomid, I've only been prescribed 4 months of it. On the positive side I had lost some weight this week after all - a pound and a half - better than a poke in the eye!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Well done on your loss Sarah


5 lbs off for me this week. Mostly fluid after the flight but nearly back to my pre holiday weight. I am due next week but dont feel particuyarly bloated but i have really really sore (.)(.)'s but I am trying not to analzye this(fat chance)

S xx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, 5lb is brilliant!    And lets hope the sore (.)(.)s are a good sign!    

Sarah xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah...well done hun, 1.5lbs is great! Keep it up, and I'm sure if that horrid   arrives you'll have a good loss. But hoping she doesn't come and then you can eat whatever you like!

Scratch...thats fantastic hun, 5lbs is fab! Keep up the good work, and stay away from the mince pies!

I've not been particularly good, but thankfully I am still under 13st! Its a miracle really! Just hoping I don't go mental over Christmas. Will make sure I walk Max lots!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the mince pie temptation is killing me. I have never really bother with them but this year I cant seem to get enough. And it will soon be xmas cake time too. but like you Kerry I am back uner 12 st quite comfortably now so I am happy.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I haven't dared weigh myself after lap cos I currently look and feel 6 months pregnant    am trying to be healthy.....have upped my met to 1000mg and not feeling too bad  had sea bass with brown rice for tea last night.

Today
B'fast - Fruit
Lunch - Brown Toast with marmite
Dinner - Wheat Free Pizza with goats cheese (homemade by DH)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

The pizza sounds nice hun. Let us now what its like.

I'm out for tea tonight with girlies at my local. Its just been done up (we did it at work!) and has a new menu, should be nice.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good up until dh brought me a mince pie in then that was it. I only had 1 then a v.v. small cornflake cake then I promptly fell asleep


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Have a good time tonight Kerry, Scratch don't worry about one mince pie    Sarah - mmm, sea bass, mmmm    

I made gingerbread in Christmas shapes this morning for a little party on Sunday and managed to only taste a teeny tiny bit (snowman's head that fell off), how good am I   

The  turned up this afternoon.  Had a poo day yesterday after testing and getting BFN but feeling much more positive again today.  Took Stilton dog for really long walk before leaving for work at lunchtime, poor little mutt wondered what had hit him I think, he was zonked when I left...  hope you all have a good weekend girlies, enjoy yourselves but be good too!

Sarah x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
If any of you are still being good then good on you 

I had xmas do on Friday night (xmas pudding cheescake  then Chinese for birthday on Saturday although did loads of dancing at the concert after!!)

I'll be back on the wagon from 2nd January. Not going to WW weigh in now until the 3rd of Jan xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been crap, but not worried about it! Going to enjoy this Xmas and start a fresh in January!

Looking forward to lots of cheese and wine 

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh me too!  In fact, starting on the Bousin last night  and going for more tonight from asda as they do the full fat version


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope you enjoyed your birthday Flower!  christmas pudding cheesecake - never heard of that before but sounds yum!  

I am still trying to be good as have only lost 10lb so far and could easily put all of that back on and more if I start now - having said that had 58 points on Sunday - whoops...   

It's my last day at work today until the new year (lucky me!) so I won't be online as much for a while so just want to say everybody have fun and don't worry too much about weight!

Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am kind of still being good. I have had the odd mince pie but have been walking eveywhere. and now af  is here I will loose my usual bloat. sO I am going to weigh tomorrow then that is it for dieting until New year. 

Bring on the STILTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Forgot to mention I had poached salmon and asparagus sandwiches yesterday and a samaosa at my graduation. And then Xmas pud and brandy sauce for afters yum yum yum yum


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Oh yeh I can't wait for cheese!!!!!  I am doing NO cooking over Christmas (we are at parents for lunch) I am just gonna eat leftovers, cheese, nibbles and chocolate!!!!  I have FIL and SIL over Boxing day so am doing my famous 'stewart buffet'     

Mmmmm one good thing about not been pregnant is we can drink and eat squishy cheese!!!!!   

BTW I am not dieting now until the 2nd Jan 2007!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we are allthe same then. I am really looking forward to blue stilton and camenbert. Oooooh cheese oh and copious amounts of wine and chocolate

Dh is cooking on xmas day as usual my mum and dad are coming so it will just be the 5 of us and the dog. he always has the legs off the turkey and cant walk until boxing day as he is so full. I am putting him on a diet after xmas as he is getting huge


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So we're all doing the wine and cheese diet over Xmas then??!! I can't wait! Fresh bread with oozing Brie and grapes...heaven!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

and bacon butties in bed with champers made by dd and dh


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

he he he sounds fab!!!! I am putting Bowie on a diet he is soooo heavy tried to weigh him but he wouldn't sit on the scales  

Think I should stop buying him ready cooked whole chickens and grating cheese for him


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was cooking the Best sausages for Hash this morning for his breakfast because it is cold. He has his annual check up in February and the vet will go nuts when she sees how fat he has got. So diet time for him I couldnt even begin to weigh him he must be about 9  stone


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Scratch you mentioned your graduation, what have you graduated in?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

British sign Language. It isnt a full cap and gown job but it was v formal (good lunch thrown in)


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Congratulations!  What a brilliant thing to learn, I always think it's amazing when I see people signing.  Good for you, the sandwiches sounded yummy! xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am starving already and it is ages until lunch


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Tell me about it, I have got an apple to eat mid morning but although I'm starving I'm dreading it because it will be really cold on my teeth - ow.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sarah....aren't dogs and cats lactose intolerant? We were told that they shouldn't have milk or cheese as they bodies can't process it properly. Max would die for a whole chicken! He goes mental when I buy ready cooked ones, DH always let him have loads of skin!  

I'm starving too...and I'm going to admit that...we're going to get chippy chps for lunch! DBB hasn't been shopping and there is no food in the house so we're being nuaghty and going to get them shortly! Sorry


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

OOOOh kerry chippy chips you lucky bugger

! Ib off this week. So nearly there for pre holiday weight. But I am not dieting as of tomorrow when I finish work. Hopefully the rest will be af bloat and that should go v v soon

I just wanted to say thank you so much to all my diet buddies for all the help and support this year. I never woulf of dared to even consider being a size 14 for xmas. I couldnt of done it without you lot( Especially Witchie) Lets get back to it in 2007 and show them bloody doctors how good we can be and how determinded we are for our final goal.

s  xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch - 1lb off is fantastic, especially at this time of year.

I ditto your comments. a huge  to each and everyone of you for being there and for keeping me going through the tough times.  I've not done so bad this year and am determined come 2nd January to get back on it.  Must admit, I'm sick of eating and drinking already!!  Feel like I need some fruit and veg before the real pig out starts 

Stocked up with Bousin, Stilton, Wensleydale with cranberries, pate, chedder, pringles and walkers sensations!! Mmmmm bliss 

xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morrisons are doing Sensations buy 2 get 2 free!!! And Iam the same I got Wenslydale with Strawebrries and champayne yum yum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

asda were doing 3 for £2 but they'd sold out of the chedder and onion flavour which I love


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't wait to get started again in the new year, am going to give it a huge go if we are shelling out for private treatment in the new year, give it our best shot!

You girls are amazing and I'm proud to call you my friends.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

definitely Kerry, when you know you're going for it, its going to be the biggest incentive ever


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

As of this afternoon the diet is officially over for 2006

yip peee bring on the junk and goodies!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep, lets make the most of it! cos come Jan 3rd I'm on the diet wagon!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi girls, I had lost another 2lb at WW last night, couldn't believe it after Sunday's total blow out!  Like you Kerry I think we will be shelling out for private IVF next year so I'm going to TRY and stay on the wagon apart from Christmas Day and Boxing Day, as I've only just started losing weight... anyway have fun everyone and enjoy the cheese!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG I have been soooooooo bad

A bottle of wine a night and loads of cheese and pate. Plus tuns of mince pies and trifle. I have been like a hoover. I weighed this morning and with the holiday and xmas I have 5lbs to shift by the beginning of Feb and our dirty weekend to Barcelona. so back to it ladies

Brekkie  Wheataflakes dried cranberries skim milk
Lunch    Green salad fruit yoghurt
Dinner    Baked salmon new pots and veg

S xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ME TOO!!!!!!    haven't weighed myself yet thou!!!!

Today 

B'fast - Fruit and Yoghurt
Lunch - Tinned Toms on Toast )strange but very yummy and wholemeal bread of course
Dinner - Stir Fried Veggies with Prawns

I am not doing GMK as I can't face any of her recipes at the moment just gonna do healthy eating!!!!

SarahXXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Sarah tinned toms on toast is one of my all time fave comfort foods. Or tinned toms and potato waffles with brown sauce I know wierd but I am addicted to tomatoes in any form


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Me too Scratch......they are very good for you too!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

forgot to mention my dog also has 7lbs to loose before his check up in Feb. Or else the vet is going to kill me for over feeding the fat lump


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am gonna ask the vet to weigh bowie I think he is too fat (he is so heavy when I pick him up) actually got a new photo of him to put on here....

he has been really naughty recently christmas day I found him on top of our wardrobe!!!!!  

My lunch was lovely but I am hungry already must re-train myself after picking at food all day everyday for a week!!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello girls, I too have been very very BAAAAD    so bad in fact that I haven't dared weigh myself yet and it's WW tomorrow - aaargh!  But am going skiing next week which is apparently really good exercise so that might help (although exercise will be counterbalanced by scoffing of hot chocolate and paella mmmmm) Also am still being bad, have just had yummy roast beef sandwich from M&S for lunch, I really need a smack! Hope you all had lovely christmases, Sarah how on earth did your dog get on top of your wardrobe?  Very impressive, I bet he was proud of himself!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

SarahPooh...Bowie is a cat hun   I will post a pic for you!!!!!!! (when I get a minute)

Ahhh if you are on hols next week you might as well start your diet when you get back


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

oh no! I feel such a plum!  I really was amazed when I thought a dog had got on top of a wardrobe - I have got a huge labrador and honestly my mind was *boggling*!

I like the idea of starting diet when I get back from hols... thanks!!! 

SarahPlum


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

I was sort of good. I did have a mince pie with a little brandy sauce after my tea but I did go for our long walk. I am getting my bike out again tonight. I must get training for the Manchester to Blackpool in June!!

Brekkie  Wheataflakes skim milk dried cranberries(again!!)
Lunch    Ryvita, extra lite philly grapes
Dinner    Spag bol extra veggies in it

14 mile cycle then bms!!!

S  xx

Ps  Sarah  Have you skied before? I love it. YOu should start your diet again after your hols. i wouldnt worry to much


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been bad  

My scales say i've put 6lbs on but going back to WW tonight  for official weigh in.  I feel horrible that I've put back on my hard work but I'll get back on it from tomorrow. going shopping tonight, stocking up on fruit, veg, fish and chicken!!! 

I worked out this morning that I've missed 3 official weigh ins plus Xmas week so thats 4 weeks (funeral, work comitments etc) so I guess 6lbs isnt so bad when I look at it that way.

Are we all being good now?  I'm just finishing off some cheese etc today that we had left and threw all my crisps in the bin this morning and hid the chocs.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I still have 2 huge tins of choclates not even opened yet!! And I cant give them to the dog as he is dieting too. I threw most of the left over cheese away and gave my mum the xmas pudding. I have to be good until we go to Barcelona on 4th Feb. then I can be bad for a few daysa then back to it. I think maybe if I get back to the cycling then I can be bad more often without putting back on. but I wouldnt worry flower I have out 5lbs on too


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm I was quite good last night ....its quite hard to get back into diet mode after Xmas  

I ate my stir fried prawns and veggies then ate 4 after eights and had a glass of rose wine   

Today

B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tinned Toms on toast - again!!!!!
Dinner - Wheat Free Pasta with homemade spicey tomato sauce


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm just finishing off some wenslyedale with cranberry on rosemary and sage bruschetta bites.  will be back with you tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

your allowed. I havent a clue what to do with all the stuff I have left. DD is getting chocolate log after her tea tonight and dh is getting xmas cake!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello girls

I have got weigh in tonight too Flowerpot - have been too scared   to get on the scales at home, am DREADING the weigh in!  I will be so gutted if I've put the whole 12lb back on but it will be my own fault    I'm rubbish at this dieting.  Finished off the Christmas cake for breakfast today(!) and had the last 2 mince pies for lunch, so am really going to try and be good-ish but then get back on diet properly after holiday!  

I have been skiing before Scratch although the last time was 19 years ago (!) and this will be dh's first time skiing, I love it too.  Can't wait!  Well done for throwing out the cheese, I just can't bring myself to chuck food out so end up eating it just to get rid of it!

Flower I think 6lb is pretty good after 4 weeks of no weigh ins - if I've only put on 6lb I will be really pleased!

Am starving now but not going to eat until after weigh in


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Am back on the bandwaggon from tomorrow chicks...put on 2lbs over Xmas so want to get back on the straight and narrow asap.

Here's to a lean and mean 2007   

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi girls

Sarahpooh - when you going away chuck?

B3ndy, 2lbs is nothing!

Well, I went to weigh in....6lbs on!  Just as I thought.  So back on it today, been shopping and stocked up on veg, fruit, salad, chicken and fish.  Back to gym tonight too, yikes!

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - salad, prawns and low fat dressing, WW yogurt
tea - quorn cottage pie, cauliflower, carrotts and peas


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Stayed pretty good tight upto watching the tv then had a couple of choccie biscuits from the tin left over from xmas. But I do feel better being back on the healthy stuff

Brekkie  Wheataflakes skim milk
Lunch    ww soup fruit yoghurt
dinner    beef stew and veggies.(fat drained and lean meat) I was putting beef and stuff in the slow cooker at 6am this morning   but it should be a lovely warm wintery tea

Flower 6lb will be off in no time. You are the same as me I have between 5 and 7 lbs to shift but Hash the dog has 7lbs to loose the fatty  

s


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww poor hash!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmm think my scales have gone wrong (they are digital ones) but they show I am 2lb lighter than before my laparoscopy    still have a bloated tummy could that still be from my lap or perhaps the clomid....I am sure I have put loads of weight on  

Today

Bfast - Yoghurt
Lunch - leftover wheatfree pasta with tom sauce
Dinner - Mediteranean 'lean' lamb stew with brown rice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats great Sarah if its right, if I were you i'd take it as right 

was a bit heavy handed with the dressing on my prawns but i'll make sure i point it. Was delish actually. had piles of salad with carrots and sweet orange peppers etc


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i love peppers. Come to think of it I love most food except Bananas yuk yuk yuk yuk yuk


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Never had these ones before, they are really small orange ones, it says they are sweeter than normal orange ones. really nice on a salad.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was good. Went to the gym then had cottage pie, cauliflower, mixed veg and gravy with a WW almond slice after.

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - prawns, salad, low fat dressing and a WW yogurt
tea - Birdseye simply salmon with stirfry veg and noodles (and a couple of wines  !!)


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good too

Tea tonight something with chicken and rice?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I was good too!  

Today 
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Toms on toast  
Dinner - Homemade Chilli with brown rice


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

hello girls, went to WW on Wednesday, flower I beat you - 7lb on!      how useless am I.  Never mind, just wanted to do a really quick message as haven't packed yet and am off today at lunchtime!  DH is losing even more hair waiting for me    Have a good week girls...

Sarah xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi Sarah, don't despair, it was Xmas after all. We will all be back on it.  are you going away? i think i saw somewhere you were, if so have a fab time!! xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just popping on here quickly to say..... Sarahpooh, thanks for the PM, sorry I haven't got around to replying yet but I will asap promise.  Hope the diets are all going well for you girls, I miss this thread. I am still on the healthy eating thing but obviously not dieting as such.  

Keep up the good work girls  

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

we miss you too jane, but glad you aren't here, for all the right reasons 

xxxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Flower


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

OK girls, hope you don't mind if I join you, I have GOT to shift my muffin top, bingo arms, jelly belly and lard ****, pronto! Put 6lbs on over Christmas   First target is 1 stone, I am hoping to reach it by my birthday (5/3/07) I lost 1 lb this week, I want 2 off next week. Not following a specific diet plan, I know what I should and shouldn't be eating! Trying to do a little more exercise too. Good luck to you all! Though judging by your tickers, you are all doing well!
Wendy
XXX


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have been bad bad bad. but now most of the stuff left over from xmas (mince pies,xnmas cake) is now gone so no more temptation. so I will be good now for 4 weeks until our dirty weekend.

and after the funeral i felt pants so far to much vino was consumed this weekend

But hey I stayed the same so not all bad

Brekkie  Finesse flakes skim milk dried cranberries
Lunch  WW soup,yoghurt,friut
Dinner  Turkey mince chilli and jp

s xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome Wendy   Of course you can join us, the more the merrier.   to you.  I put 6lbs on over xmas too (well over xmas and the 2 weeks before - xmas do's, birthday etc) and I got back onto WW last thursday, my weigh in is weds.

How we all doing girls?  I have been very good. Even went to the gym last night which is unheard of on a sunday normally!!!  Eaten lots of veg, fruit, salad etc. did a lovely chicken dinner yesterday with only one small roast potatoe (low fat too) with tons of sprouts, cauliflower, carrot and swede   Even resisted the choccie biscuits when dh got them out (lovely ones too left from Xmas) and had a WW bar instead!!!

brekki - oats so simple
lunch - chicken salad with avacado and beetroot, WW yogurt
tea - quick WW ready meal after swimming


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, if you have stayed the same then thats good.  And you had a traumatic day on friday I'm sure, sod the vino x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm back and on the wagon! Well sort of! I'm going back to WW on Weds and I cna't wait. I feel so lardy and full of [email protected] food, certainly went to town with the cheese over Xmas! But thats over now and a new start to coming. My gym membership is finished but I am starting classes with my friend tomorrow night and Thursday so its a start.

Think I've put on 6lb over Xmas, not too bad! Son be off. Not going to change my ticker, will wait until WW starts.

K
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome back Kerry!  Its a good time to go back to WW as its like starting afresh, all new books etc and "getting back to basics".  I went back last Weds and feel so much better already only being on it a few days.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi  

I haven't been too bad this weekend apart from I had ham, egg and chips for lunch on Saturday at a mystery shopper    didn't have any tea thou  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tinned toms on toast
Dinner - lamp chop with sweet potatoes and veg


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what you following Sarah, just healthy eating? not bothering with GMK now? x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Meant to say that dh is determined that we move towards private IVF now and were gonna start looking in the next couple of weeks, I have to lose some weight, what if they say they won't treat me I'll be so upset if its me holding us back.    I'm thinking of seeing the GP and asking for Xenical, just to give it a go ?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was considering taking it again, worth a try I think. Its not nice if you get leaky bum, but as long as your good its fine! Why not! Are you back on Met now?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i suppose it makes you stop eating fatty stuff because then you dont get oily bum?  by fatty do they mean like chips etc that type of stuff.  nope, didnt start Met, was just about to but my boss has been putting a few of our patients on Xenical with really good results so thought i might ask gp. was your gp ok with it when you went to request it?  I'm scared!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - do you mind me asking what your BMI is?  .....my friend took xenical it works!!!! Give it a go!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not at all hun, i dont actually know it though!  I should work it out, i'm in the obese bit though i would have thought     I think i will ring the surgery, we have a woman GP, might ask to see her.  I know our NHS IVF waiting list don't go off BMI, they just want you to be a certain weight, which is what my ticker is getting me down to.  if it was BMI it would be even more to lose


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tried the surgery, can't get through, will try again in a bit


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I actually asked for reductil and she said she usually started people on Xenical first. I'm sure if I did it properly it would work. Its worth a try, and you can take it with Metformin as well.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

it was because of your BP that you stopped it wasnt it?

btw, saw Casino royal on dvd - wow, how fit coming out the sea!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

here is the link for the bmi calculator

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/magazine/interactive/bmi/index.aspx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks hun, will have a look now.  I feel like i've definitely lost this week, tomorrow night will tell 

have we been good?  I have, used all my points up yesterday but stuck to WW stuff and went swimming for half an hour.

brekkie - oats so simple
lunch - WW soup, WW yogurt
tea - either WW meal or JP with beans


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS.  booked GP appt for Friday to ask about Xenical


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good for you flower. I dont think I would of managed without the help the reductil gave me

i was good to. Dh had a box of cadburys choclate fingers and a packet of crisps after tea but I was good

Brekkie  Finesse skim milk dried cranberries
Lunch    WW soup yoghurt fruit
Dinner      Grilled salmon with celeriac mash with wilted spinach french beans and a mustard and lemon dressing(phew cookbook cooking)

S  xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

wow Scratch your tea sounds yum yum!

When you went to ask your GP, and you too Kerry, what did you say to them. that you were trying to lose weight and are exercising etc?  I was just gonna say that I'd lost 2 stone but could do with some help with it as its very slow despite doing WW and exercising and that we wanted to do everything possible to help the IVF?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I never asked for it the gp offered it to me as he had been after me for years to loose weight. But I am sure that if you tell them you would just like a little help then they will give it you. did you do your bmi?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

will just do it now....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that link won't work, i think there is a link on belly buddies or the main page of FF will just have a nosey


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BMI is 33  

According to belly buddies forum you need to be 30 or over for Xenical


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Must say though, its a lot lower than before i started my weight loss *pat on the back*


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - that's not too bad you wont have a problem shifting that.... 

Scratch - mmmm yummy dinner 

Today 
B'fast - yoghurt
Lunch - chicken salad
Dinner - B'day dinner with nephew who is 13 so god knows


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Mcdonalds or pizza hut for you then Sarah


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I had a little slip up last nmight and had 4 dark choccie biscuits left over from xmas and a glass of white wine with our tea. But I had a healthy tea and was good all day.
I did have a weigh this morning and seem to be 1lb off so back to 11st 9lbs so 2lbs left until I am back at my pre holiday weight.

So I am going to be good today

Brekkie  Finesse skim milk dried cranberries
Lunch  Green salad yoghurt fruit
Dinner  Veggie Risotto

S xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Morning

Scratch actually we didn't go out ([email protected]@dy weather was terrible and we live 20 miles from a pizza hut or McDonalds!!!!  My nephews choice for dinner cooked by grandma?  Steak and Chips .....mmmmm  I didn't have many chips and I passed on desert  

Today 

B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tinned toms on toast
Dinner - am going out with a friend for a pub dinner


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I was good although never got to gym as was sorting stuff out at mums for her, long story, so never got there so feel guilty.  Had low fat pasta sauce with pasta, although it was a big portion but should be within my points still. I feel like I've lost a couple of pounds so  for tonight!

Well done Sarah and Scratch, your blip was nothing. Kerry, when you going back to WW?

brekkie - 2 weetabix, skim milk
lunch - left over pasta with tuna and toms
tea - naughty night


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

What is for naughty night?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oooh let me see.....probably pizza  and a couple of those cadburys choccie biscuits that dh opened on sunday night left over from xmas that i haven't had one of!!! 
Actually, i might not even have that much, I keep thinking of how near we could be to IVF now


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Mmm pizza


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

pizza for us friday night cant wait!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've got 3 in the freezer from Xmas that we didnt have!  need to use them up I guess


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I just wish we lived somewhere they delivered pizza .....maybe that's a good thing thou or I would be tempted to order in


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I am coming to your house one day Sarah, i can't imagine what its like!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

miles from anything fecking decent   our nearest city where there are loads of decent restaurants is Cheltenham or Bristol (Gloucester is nearer but not much cop actually) about 30 miles 

we have a small town with takeaways but delivery takeout hasn't taken off yet!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My BMI is 30.something I think so not too bad. I start back at WW tonight and am looking forward to it. I'm not going to take Xenical though, just Met. I might see how I go then ask for reductil if its not shifting. Flower...it was because of BP I stopped it, made me feel pants!

Scratch...whats with the cook book meals? New plan? Your very good, I'd love to do that but never find the time, or have the right things in. I guess I should write some stuff down and then buy what I need!  

Tea for me tonight will be fish and chips, the last supper, folowed by chocolate! Mmm......^eatpie^ Then I can start a fresh tomorrow.

Sarah....you really do live in the stix don't you! 

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning

Kerry try this website they have fab easy recipies http://www.bbcgoodfood.com/

I was bad after my dinner. I had a few chocolates. But I promise to be good today. I am getting back to being spineless.

Brekkie Finesse skim milk
Lunch WW chicken and lemon risotto
Dinner Beef bourgionon(sp) mashed pots and veg mountain NO CHOCOLATE

How much have you lot lost then ?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am weighing tomorrow  

Had chicken breast stuffed with prawns with a mushroom and white wine sauce last night  AND no DESERT  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Toms on toast
Dinner - not sure yet....any ideas?  Its horrid cooking for 1!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

that sounds lovely Sarah. I have a recupie for turkey breast with half a roast pepper with mozzerella inside the pepper then all rolled up and roasted. Might do that Saturday


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hi girls
FF is running really slow for me so might not get on much this morning!

3lbs off 

Anyone shop in asda? they have brought loads of their low fat range out, I got a chicken in blackbean sauce with rice for tomorrow. Also loads of prepared salads, king prawn with pasta and a dressing for only 2 points and sweet chilli chicken with noodles and salad for 4 points

brekkie - 2 weetabix with skim milk
lunch - king prawn salad, ww yogurt
tea - WW ready meal after gym


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

Well done Flower thats a good start to the New Year.

Scratch...don't worry about the odd treat, your still doing very well, and have come so far.

WW was good. NEw leader so we had a talk from the area manager to get us motivated. I weighed before I went fully clothed, and was 5lbs heavier on WW scales! Something amiss there! Anyway. I'm going to start my ticker again from today from my WW weight and go from there, so it will be back to 0lbs! 

Today:
Oat so Simple with Skim milk
WW soup with pita and tbs of humous, salad
Quorn fillet with JP and veg (I think!)

Off to a good start. Decided to ahve breakfast at home for a while, then I'm not tempted with extra toast and stuff at work. Will also be more disciplined in planning meals too. This weight is going to fly off!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you go girl !!!!  Well done for going back xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

thats the attitude chick

Well done flower


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good on you kerry  

Flower - well done you


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls.

Hope you dont mind me popping on here for a bit of advice really..

firstly happy new year to you all and hope you are all ok?

Right the reason ive popped on here was i know some of you do weight watchers and some of you are on /were on reductil well.....

ive got a appt with gp on friday to ask for help with weight and im going to ask for reductil as i dont think i could cope with xenical.. and im really considering ww as ive done sw now on and off for many years and i get to comfortable with it [doesnt help my cons is my best friend]..
Any advice is greatly accepted as my gynae has now discharged me from his clinic as he see's it a unethical to treat overweight women and people my size basically want to get there stomach stapled. so im no longer under a hospital and have got to go it alone, so im trying to get as many points of view/advice i can...

sorry to be a pain
love
Rachel xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Goodness me Rachel, he sounds like a right one!    Deary me, how these people become doctors is beyond me.  I'd personally get a 2nd referral to another consultant.

I'm doing WW hun and have lost just over 2 stone. I'm seeing my GP also on friday for some help with either Xenical or Reductil as IVF is fast approaching and I need to do something to help.  If i can help you at all I will hun.  You are very welcome to join us for support xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hiya rachel

I had Reductil earlier this year and I have lost 6 stone. If it helps you can pm me and I can tell you what I was and so on and what I did. I know how hard it is sometimes to admit how heavy we can become. I was always "fat and happy" and all this lot will confirm. But I must be honest I have never felt better.

feel free to pick my brains

s xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks girls..

flowerpot: well done you for losing 2st thats brilliant going, the thing thats tempting me towards ww is the fact you dont have to go without and its a bit more stricter than sw as i think my problem with sw if the amount you can eat if that makes sense..

scratch: 6st is fantastic hun, and im glad you feel better for it, i to have played the "im happy card before but to be honest im not and im desperate to something about it.. im going to take you up on that pm hun as i want to know how you found reductil.. thanks

im going to ask my gp to move me to another hospital as ive never had anyluck with him as he believes pcos is in the head and the only thing that makes you gain weight is what you put in your mouth.. but the thing that hit me like a bolt of lightening was when he said it wrong for larger ladies to have children as they all end up having c-sections and waste taxpayers money.. me and my dh were both sitting there with our chins on the floor.. had to hold my dh arm hard to stop him from clocking him one.. 

thanks girls
love
Rachel xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

not a problem Rachel feel free. and yep I changed my cons who was happy with my weight when I had lost 3 stone but my previous cons wouldnt do anything else for us and discharged me. I could of decked him


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG Rachel thats terrible. you poor thing. Nobody deserves to be insulted like that, not least from a doctor. I'm sure you will find a new consultant a breath of fresh air.  And as for his pcos comments     

  I will let you know on here what happens at my GP appointment on friday 

I know what you mean about SW. I did do quite well on it a few years back but its not a change for life, in the real world you wouldnt have to think that you couldnt have say potatoes with your meat etc, I think WW teaches you portion control and how to substitute with lower fat options

Scratch has done so well, she is a real inspiration


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch - what am i best with asking for reductil or Xenical?  Reductil makes you feel fuller?  I suppose i could suggest both, hope she is ok. I dont really know my gp's never really bother them, but I've asked to see the female one.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Rachel, just in case you have missed this, we have a recipe thread too

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=45030.msg1091462#new


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks flower...

good luck with the dr's tomorrow, im just going to go in there and ask for reductil and if he thinks id be better on xenical then i'll take it..  ive found my local ww class on its on a saturday morning at 11.15am which still gives a lie in   and its about a 30min walk so i will walk there and back... 

Thanks for recipe link aswell hun, and i totally agree with you inregards to sw as i think i need the strictness of just having my 3 meals a day and say maybe a snack but on sw if you were hungry you can say "oh ill have beans on toast or some pasta" and like me and kerry have both said before with pcos the more carbs you eat the more you want and crave" 

if you dont mind could i pop on here for bit of help when needed even though im not a clomid chick..

love
Rachel xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Rachel just wanted to say welcome and I am [email protected]@dy fuming about your cons       hope you get things sorted with a new cons.

I am starving, had an apple but would kill for a choccie biccie   

I just wanted to add that scratch is amazing considering she was addicted to snickers before she started dieting


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

of course Rachel, I'm not a clomid chick now either


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Rachel my love, glad you've come over to us!! We've had numerous discussions havent we! I'm so   about your horrid cons. I would put in a complaint about him! Sounds like a right one. If you can do as Flower suggested and ask for another referral you should, you have the right to medical treatment with someone who doesn't pass jusgement on you. As for WW, I started back last night so its day one for me. So far so good! As you know I did SW for a long time, and as you said ate far too many carbs! WW is better for me as I can eat whatever I like as long as I count the points. As my leader say, you dont' have to change what you eat just the portion size! And its true! Not many of us are Clomid chicks anymore but stick around for each other, so your welcome on here whenever you want.

K
xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks kerry.. 

Glad you took the step of back to ww as we were both undecided was'nt we, 
yes im asking to be moved to another hospital tomorrow as i know my gp is very understanding and i know he will take the attitude of what was the point of ref me to him for help ttc if he wont... last time he was nasty towards me i didnt want to change hospitals for the fear of going through everything again but now im willing to as ive got nothing to lose have i, just gets to me that the last 12months have been wasted so to speak..

anyway enough of me moaning... good luck with ww are you still taking xenical? like flower im booked into gp tomorrow to try for reductil or xenical.. 

Ive never done ww properly as by going to classes etc and i think its what i need to reduce my portion sizes and generally eat healthier..

Rachel xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Have we been good?  I was!  Did 1 and half hours in the gym then went home and had quorn peppered grill, JP and beans with a WW dessert mousse.  SIL and BIL came round and dh got the choc biccies out, I didnt have one, nor did I want one 

brekkie - oats so simple
lunch - sweet chilli chicken salad, WW yogurt
tea - asda's GFY chicken in blackbean sauce with rice.  Going pub, might just have one glass of wine, or none at all. undecided!

Got my meals for the weekend sorted, Lloyd Grossman chicken dopiaza tomorrow and chicken chausseur with boiled pots and veg for sunday


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done you. I was good until dh got the after eights out and as it was 830pm I had about 9 oooops.

but I must be good until this evening as it is naughty night woooohoooo


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was very very good too! Had 21.5 points, which was quite a lot for what I ate but still. Think the milk pushed me up as I probably had a pint yesterday...oops! Will try and have less today. Had the same tea as you Flower but steamed veg instead of beans. Infact I'm wondering if what I had yesterday was more like No Count/Core Plan as everything was pretty much fresh. Might check it out later.

Today:
Oatibix w/ Skim Milk
WW Soup with ryvita, el philly & grapes
Quorn Sausage w/ Carrot & Swede Mash, Peas & sweetcorn.

Flower...the mini tubs of Philly El...how many points?

Scratch....don't worry, a few after eights won't hurt!

I'm enjoying this! 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry, I'm impressed hun.  I agree, from what you had yesterday and from what you plan to have today, the Core plan might be better. See how you go, might be worth checking on that.  The only thing with that is that you can't eat inbetween the 3 meals other than fruities or fruit.  Ooooh can't remember what EL phili is, i think the small individual tubs are 2 but i'd check with your wheel or calculator, you want it right     Aren't those quorn steaks great for such low points!  

We have coissants, french bread and cheese in the office, I am not even tempted!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done you two your doing fab.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We are all on a roll!!!!

I MUST GET SLIM.......I MUST GET SLIM.....I MUST GET SLIM......

Wish me luck for the GP appointment


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

what time you going??


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

appt is 4.40pm.  normally I could leave at 4pm and be there but traffic is horrendous with all the stupid roadworks on M60 so going to leave about 3.30


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have put 3lb on!!!!!!   I am so angry !!!!!  I have been pretty good all week  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tuna salad
Dinner - Dh cooking a healthy curry with brown rice

Flower - good luck for appointment today


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

dont worry it is probably af bloat. Wait until af finished then weigh again


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah I agree, it will be AF bloat hun, you have been very good there is no other reason for you to have put 3lbs on. Thanks x


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Morning girls 

just popped on to say hello and looks like your all doing great... and your   is rubbing off on me as im all raring to go..

flower: good luck for dr's hun let me know how you get on.. fingers crossed..

kerry: looks like you back with avengence... good for you hun..

scratch: thanks so much for the other day hun meant alot and just for you ive put a pic of che on for you to see him..

sarah: sorry to hear youve gained hun but like the girls said its proberly af bloat i can easy gain 7lb when she here..

god i cant wait til payday so i can get started.. i hate these 5 weeks months..

take care
love
Rachel xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Rachel


Your puppy is soooooo cute. Wait until B3ndy sees that piccie she is a boxer nut too

And well done. Keep thinking positive you can do this. and if it helps after I lost the weight I ovulated unmedicated for the first time in 5 years

S xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

just re-checled my bmi and I am now back to 25.3 so I am happy as I am now. I think I will carry on being good and loose the extra before weekends away and holidays and then I can relax and eat what I like


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww your pup is gorgeous. I love Boxers too - if I am ever able to get a doggie thats what I'm having!!! x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

you can have mine he woke me up at 2am to let me know he was cold then got into our bed and I ended up with dd


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just has this chicken sweet chilli salad from asda - 4 points.  its gorgeous and enormous for only 4 points.  got tons of noodles in it


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

at Hash! 

I will go thru my books later and check the Core Plan list. Do smoothies count as fruit in between meals? The Quorn steaks are great. Will get some more this weekend. Might go to Morrisons as they are good for WW/Quorn stuff. And BOGOF's as well! I'm starving now!

Sarah..I'm sure its AF bloat honey, you won't have put weight on just fluid.

Salad sounds nice Flower.


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

flower: salad sound lovely... i love quorn too mmm   

kerry: not sure about smoothies hun..

scratch: well done you to get a bmi that low thats brill.. our old boxer Mac used to do that get in bed and pull the quilt up over him.. does yours snore? omg mac used to drive me   with his snoring and his sulking, if you told him no he would sit up the corner for hours and wouldnt even look at you.. 

xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

he snores like a pregnant rhino so last night dh was snoring and the dog and I thought stuff this and I got into dd's bed with her


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

i used to do that because when the dog would breath in dh would breath out and even the ear plugs dh got me didnt work...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not sure about the smoothies kerry, i guess if its nothing but fruit then thats fine but you couldnt add any juice to it. can you make smoothies with nothing but fruit?  you are allowed any fruit even bananas which is good.    I did the core plan (no count) if you remember, I thought it was good in the fact that you could have a big JP say, or "proper" soup at lunch with crackerbreads and ham (i had quorn ham) and low fat cheese etc but you do have to plan.  Get all the basics in from the list and look through recipe books. I found loads of yummy no count recipes from my old books and have made them time and again.  Its also good for eating out as you can have say chicken with potatoes and veg etc.   Its no good for ready meals though which is easier for me after the gym although you could just rustle up a quorn fillet, JP and beans or veg which is quick.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Rachel, you going GP tonight too?


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

flower: yes at 5.55pm fingers crossed for you...   ..


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Off now to freeze

Rachel and Flower good luck at the gp's

Be good ladies and if you cant be good go to sleep!!

Love ya all

S xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

see ya Scratch, be good


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG - just seen your pic of your boxer pup Rachel ....what a cutie. I've never owned a dog but my dh's family have always had boxers and seeing as we've been together 18 years I've 'grown' up with the last two. I'd loooove one! Good luck with the campaign btw!

you're all doing fab girls AND i'm back on it now. First day was y'day....haven't lost or put on since my 2lb gain over Xmas ....and though am trying to shift that i'm also in the awkward position of not being able to diet too strictly in case it's good news in a week's time.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

be good girls!!!  See you Monday  xxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

flower: lets hope we both have good news on monday.... have a good weekend..

scratch: enjoy your naughty night, have a good weekend..

b3ndy: i think boxer dogs are the most cute things ever except when che having a   hour and goes mental..but even then he funny.. good luck and take it easy with the diet then if you got a week left of 2ww.. sending you        

kerry: hope your not working to hard and youve been good..   

sarah: hope af not being to nasty and the bloat goes for you soon...

right girls if i dont get back on before have a good weekend
and remember

LITTLE PICKERS WEAR BIGGER KNICKERS!!!
XXXXXX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am being very good. Got the munchies at lunch but stuck to my soup and ryvitas, had a few pickled onions too! Just supping my smoothie - rasps, blueberries, mango, banana and a smidge of pineapple juice (not from concentrate) - its yum!

Might go shopping tonight for yum good stuff!

Good luck at the Dr's girls

xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

can i just ask a few questions about ww: 

1: how long are the meetings?
2: is it better points wise to cook from scratch?
3: and finally are the ww meals nice?

sorry to be a pain but i need to get out of sw mode ready for ww next saturday..
xxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I have the ww meals now and then and they are ok. Not very big but if you add some salad of steamed veg they are ok. 

Asda do some really good low fat pasta sauces and thier own low fat range is good too. I have never been to a ww meeting but the others can help there

s xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks scratch... i just wondered as sometimes i cant be bothered to cook from fresh as my dh works shifts to so when he on 2pm til 10pm its hard.. trying to get a idea of a shopping list, thats good about asda as i shop there anyway..

xxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

RACHEL~M said:


> 1: how long are the meetings?
> 2: is it better points wise to cook from scratch?
> 3: and finally are the ww meals nice?


1. Meetings are usually 30 mins long
2. I think you get more for your points cooking from scratch, but like Scratch (??!!) says you can bulk out meals with no point veggies and salad.
3. I don't eat WW ready meals as they don't do any decent veggie ones! Tesco Healthy Eating range are ready pointed for WW people, very handy and nice. Most of the supermarket low fat ready meals are low point, Flower knows about them. Also quorn is free on No count/Core Plan in its plain form/fillets so you can do alot with that.

Hope this helps. Moving from SW to WW you might be best off starting on No Count/Core Plan as its similar in having to cook from scratch, encourages you to eat fresh and you can eat more! Plus you can mix protein and carbs!

xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

thanks kerry...


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Your welcome. When will you be starting WW? Good luck at the Dr's hun.

xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

ive found a class on a saturday morning so it wont be tomorrow but next saturday as both me and dh both get paid then as weve had the dreaded paid early for christmas now have had to go nearly 6 weeks..  so as soon as payday arrives im there... 
Right better get ready for doctors...   hope i get somewhere..

xxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

think Kerry has answered most of your q's already Rachel - and I can honestly say having done both Sw and WW that i enjoyed WW better...far more relaxed....and I work shifts which meant if I couldn't be   coooking after a late shift I had the Tesco Healthy Eating meals which like Kerry says already have the WW points worked out on them.

Btw - my WW meetings were nearly an HOUR long   (which is why I stopped going!  ...am now following Tesco ediets)


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

hi girls just a quick update to let you know how appt went.... 

im quite happy really has ive got xenical and didnt even ask         i just explained what gynae had said and he said that firstly he wont take me off met as he thinks it does pcos good.
secondly to concentrate on my weight now for a bit and stop ttc
thirdly he will refer me to another gynae when ive lost some weight as he said we dont need the stress of another telling me the same things..

so thats it girls.. im going to start my xenical next saturday the day i start ww...

flower hope you got on ok hun...

b3ndy: good luck with tesco ediets hun... 
love
Rachel


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello ladies!
I lost 1.5 lbs this week! Yay!  Not quite the 2lb i hoped for, but hey, slowly and surely wins the race!
  Good luck to you all!
Wendy
XX


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies 

Wendy - Well done hun  Keep up the good work.

Rachel - great news on the GP appt hun. I got Xenical too - more of that in a minute (need to ask Kerry some stuff).   I always have very quick teas in the week as I go to the gym every day after work apart from Weds when I go to WW so I need something quick and filling.  I always have WW meals, or even Asda/Tesco low fat ready meals in the freezer or I'd just rustle something up like a JP, beans and quorn burger or chicken fillet or something.   At the weekend I tend to make something, although not always a full on recipe, might just be rustling up a chilli or a spag bol or something from scratch.  My meetings are an hour, but she weighs in for half an hour so I tend to get there about 20 mins into the meeting.  If i can help with anything else just shout.

- Xenical!!  Got mine   I'm not totally convinced its gonna work after GP said that it only works on fat and as I'm following a WW diet and therefore not eating fat in my diet it wouldnt make any difference. she said its more for people who go from a unhealthy diet and stop eating fat because they are scared of the oily stools?  Kerry, what do you think?  Anyway I started them yesterday morning, had one at brekkie (poached egg, WW toast and tinned toms) and then at tea (chicken chausser, boilet pots and veg).   Did you have any s/e kerry, apart from the high BP?  I went to the gym for an hour and half last night, and when I came out I felt what I can only describe as "peculiar", not ill or in pain but just strange, kind of no energy and sickly but not as though I was gonna be sick.  I wondered if I'd not eaten enough and then gone doing the gym so had a banana when I got in, got in bed and slept right through.   I've taken one this morning with brekkie so will have to see how I go.

Anyway, I was good over the weekend apart from 3 large glasses of champers on Saturday afternoon (New Year drinks with our neighbours).

brekie - 2 weetabix
lunch - WW soup, couple of slices of chicken, WW yogurt
tea - WW dinner or something quick after swimming


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i was bad again but dh is on lates now for 2 weeks so I can be extra good.

Brekkie  cheerios skim milk
Lunch  ww soup fruit
Dinner  Stir fry veggies with hoison sauce and rice


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I weighed myself this morning at home and i've put 1lb on, god knows how thats happened!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hmmmm I was quite bad.....  

Friday - DH cooked a chicken curry with brown rice
Saturday - we had nachos for tea and a few glasses of wine
Sunday - Pizza with garlic bread at pizza hut 

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Tuna salad
Dinner - Prawns with stir fried veggies


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I have been a paragon of virtue! He he he! I've been so good, not used all my points, have felt less hungry and really watched everything I've eaten! 

Friday night had 2 quorn sausage with carrot & swede mash, pea's & sweetcorn, followed by a light choc mousse.

Sat had 2 ww toast, other half of c&s mash, ww pizza (little oval one) with 125g of oven chips & mayo, 2 gin and slims.

Sunday had scrambled egg & mushrooms with 2 ww toast, ciabatta roll with roasted onion humous & salad, pasta with light dolmio stir in & choc mousse!

Today:
3 ww toast with low fat PB
Ww soup and salad
Haddock fillet with veggies and a few chips

Flower...good news about the Xenical hun. I'm not going back on it, don't want my BP to go up again! Do you have to go for BP check in a month? If I remember correctly, it made me feel a bit spaced out too. Just make sure your eating enough, and no fat! Don't want oily bum!  

Rachel...well done you hun, so you'll be "fat-less" eating as well! 

Wendy...well done hun, 2.5lbs is great! Keep it up.

Scratch...your always good, a few chocs here and there wont hurt!

Sarah....MMmmmmm pizza hut!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, I'm very proud of you. Keep up the good work.  I've got one of those oval WW pizza's in the freezer, are they ok?  Did you lose anything on Xenical?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

meant to say Kerry, got to see gp in one month for weigh in and next prescription so i guess she might check BP then


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

they usually check it all together. 

good luck hun but I know you will be fine


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah the oval ones are nice, good portion size and tasty. They were on offer for £1 in Morrisons so I bought 3! I didn't lose anything on Xenical! They will check your BP as well as your weight, like Scratch says they do it all together. And because higher BP is a side effect they liek to keep a check on you. Are you back on Met too?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I think I just need to try and stay the same now. I dont thinkl I will ever be a size 14 top and bottom and I should be happy as I am now. I think maybe a couple of lbs off before I go away then I can treat myself then be good again after


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, you look perfect really you do. I honestly think you dont need to lose anymore, obviously if you really wanted to thats different, but you look fabulous 

Kerry, might have that pizza tonight then   I have a feeling Xenical wont work for me either as I am not eating any fat anyway!!  Can you take Met too with it?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right back at you flower. I thought you all looked lovely just as you  were

I think I am just struggling with buying clothes. i actually cleared all the stuff out my wardrobe and gave all  my fat clothes away yesterday. and there was very little left in the wardrobe. But I just cant seem to shop


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

been half   and half good over weekend.

a fairly healthy tea of crumbed cod and wedges on Fri
a chicken pesto baguette and fat chips for lunch and chinese for dinner on Sat
a costa coffee muffin and pork fillet, roast spuds and veg for dinner on Sun.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Scratch, thank you hunny, but I know I am overweight there is no getting away from it. But you are not. so if you stay the same then thats all you need to do.  Are you still struggling to go in shops that you couldnt shop in before, ie still heading for Evans?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

i have deliberately stayed away from the tc. I bought a jumper in asda and had to take it back as it was massive. And I got some jeans off ebay. but I havent actually "gone shopping" I feel so self concious and dh is always working or he says i am being daft. So I thnk maybe it is a case of a need a second opinion


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

why dont us local lasses come with you?  would that help?  I'm happy to meet you after work one night, maybe Kerry would come too?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds good to me chick, happy to help! 

Flower...Thats what I don't understand, if you not eating fat how can they inhibit the absorbtion of fat?? Doesn't make sense! Worth a try though. They worked for Witchie.

Scratch..what is it you cna't get your head round hun? Buying smaller sizes?

I can't wait for weigh in, hope I've lost!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sure you have lost kerry, you have been soooo good 

oh has witchie had them?  I might email her.  

Thats what i'm confused about, they seem to help in people who just go from a "normal" diet, ie not dieting, who start Xenical and they have good results because they have gone from eating [email protected] to eating healthily because of the fear of s/e?  At the end of the day i guess it can't do any harm.  Even if i do it for a month and see if it does anything.    did you eat anything kerry that upset you whilst on them?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Once I had low fat laughing cow trinagle on a bagette with salad and that made me bad!   Yes Witchie is your woman!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i guess that was the baguette?


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I sound like a right pain in the **** dont I. I just cant get my head round going in shops for smaller women. I always think everyone is looking at me sayng whats the fatty doing in here nowt will fit her. Or I just go in grab anything in black then get out and end up sending dh back with it. Or when dh came with me I tried onn  15 dresses and I just kept saying dont like it.

God i sound like a whinger


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its totally understandable hun, its like being a different person, it must be hard to get your brain to think the new way.  the offer is there, you know we are here and happy to come with you if you want us too   I'll be dead jelous because i can't get anything to fit   Actually, i got a top in Oasis last week, was very chuffed!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

well done. I got some jeans off ebay and they were oasis and the size 16 are big on me. But River island size 16 are a snug fit. I dont thnk that helps me as I always tend to pick up a size bigger anyway. 

Thanks chicks. I think if I dont get anythign with dh in Barcelona we should have a shopping afternoon with some lunch


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sounds like a plan


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hate shopping. I get a mental picture in my head of what I want something to look like, then when it doesn't I get depressed! Not for long though! River ISland jeans are small sizes I think. Next are good. Haven't bought naything in Oasis for years, I tend to shop in New Look, Mark One (DH's shop, 40% discount!) and DP's as its cheap and its doens't matter if I only wears things for a short time! I cna't wait to be able to go to nice shops and buy good stuff! I think half my problem is I dont' think I deserve to buy nice stuff cos I'm bigger so I don't! I just blend into the background in my boring stuff!

corr...don't know where that little outburst came from!

Flower...don't know why bagette would react so badly with it, not really much fat!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry!!!   I think you looked lovely and your outfit when we met was really nice too 
When i tried the top on in oasis (size 16) i never thought it would fit but it did!  I only went in there to look for it because SIL had the same one and i really liked it but she is a size 10


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

none of you have got anything to worry about chicks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Neither do you


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

so far so good on today's xenical, had mornings and lunch's tablets without effect.  just hope i'm ok at swimming again and dont have a funny turn like yesterday.  wish i'd have brought some more bananas into work with me!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've mastered the art of hiding my muffin top under jumpers!!  

have I missed sommit - what happened y'day?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I honestly couldnt think what on earth you were doing on a diet when i met you, you looked so slim!

yeah, i posted this morning.  I had 2 tabs yesterday with my main meals and then went to the gym and did quite a lot but when i came out i had to sit on the chairs, just felt "peculiar" - not in pain but just not right, sickly and a bit bizzare like i had no energy. thank god dh was with him and we were in one car, I felt like I needed food but just had a banana then collapsed in bed and slept through which is unheard of for me   not sure if was the tabs or i'd just over done the gym


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

ah ha - the wonders of 'loose clothing'.....according to most tables I'm at least 3 stone overweight - but I've now realised those kind of tables are just fecking unrealistic!

can the xenical dehydrate you? might be idea to up your water intake whilst on them to see if that helps?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they sure are - i will NEVER get down to what they say is the right weight for me!!!

Yeah, i have read on the diet buddies board that you should drink lots of water so i have been doing today, and i guess if i was in the gym sweating yesterday too


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

hi all..

looks like ive missed you all..   ... hope you have all had a good day..

flower:    ... well done for getting xenical hun, hows it going? im not starting mine until i start ww.. yes my gp has told me to drink atleast 2-3 litres of water a day.. and not to have over 12-15g of fat per meal.. it works out to nothing more than 3% fat per 100g lets hope it works for us hun... 

kerry:   ,, well done hun for being good looks like youve got the drive back... we will do it all of us..

scratch: a few treats wont hurt you hun, good luck with the clothes hunting..

b3ndy:   at the muffin top as im the same, lucky thing is i have to wear a fleece for work so it covers all...

sarah: well done for being good hun..

right best go do some house work..

hopefully catch you all tomorrow
xxxxx

oh ps.. flower gp also told me to get a really good vitamin and mineral supp as xenical can stop the absorbtion of certain vitamins...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls  

how we doing?  

Rachel, thanks for your tips, so far so good - I'm on day 3 now of Xenical. Thanks for the info about vitamins. I need to start taking my santogen or pregnacare or something now again ready for IVF so will add in some other stuff.

Went swimming last night!

My scales at home say i've put a lb on still - I don't get it!!! I don't deserve it!

brekkie - 1 weetabix with skim milk, fresh fruit and natural yogurt
lunch - king prawns with salad, ww yogurt, cherries
tea - WW filled pasta with low fat sauce after gym


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

throw your scales away chick

I was good last night as I went to bed early as I felt poop. 

brekkie  cheerios skim milk
Lunch    ww soup fruit
Dnner      ww cottage pie veggies


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I was good too...mainly cos I had stir fried king prawns and Bowie ate most of them.....(I do love him soooo much!)

Today
B'fast -Fruit
Lunch - Toms on toast
Dinner - veggie chilli with brown rice


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was very very very good too! Haddock fillet in breadcrumbs (4.5 points) with a huge salad. Feel really sick today. Managed some corn flakes but wish I hadn't now. Got quorn fillet and cous cous salad for lunch and already the thought of it is turning my stomach!

Flower...don't forget you've been exercising, you'll be building muscle which weighs heavier than fat. Don't panic you'll be fine.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done girls


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still feel sick!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

poor you . try a warm drink but not a milky one. 

I have af pains and I am freezing. I am defo not coming n tomorrow if I still feel like this


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I can't face quorn for lunch so having a JP. Will save my cous cous for tomorrow or have it for tea.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww poor love. hope your not getting this horrible tummy bug that i had a xmas 

I've just resisted a huge chocolate wedding cake that one of the girls has brought in, her 1st tier!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope not too! I'm sure its nothing.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

gosh I still have my 1st tier which is been kept as the christening cake.....but as my dear 13 year old nephew said recently 'we should eat that as it will be out of date by the time you have a baby' cheeky monkey!!!!!    He doesn't realise we have IF problems just thinks we are happy as we are.....don't want to tell him the horrible truth  

Kerry - perhaps have a peice of toast instead? 

Flower - BTW well done on resisting.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Bless him sarah 

yeah toast would be good

I'm itching all over, its a s/e off xenical i seem to recall, great.  hope it passes else i'll be stopping them

Kerry, meant to say, those oval WW pizzas are yummy. i had the spicy chicken one with a couple of boiled pots, salad and EL salad cream last night


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

we always end up backon food dont we

Off to do my lentil soup


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love food!   

Going to get my JP in a minute.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

what you having with it hun?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oops...had a bit of a blip....after me harping on about being so good. Had one small chicken piece with southern fried coating (and I mean small, like thumb size!), a small piece of quiche and cheese on my tatty. Sorry Oh and a two finger kitkat! Now I feel even more sick....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you naughty naughty girl


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

it doesn't help that DBB keeps junk food in her cupboards does it?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It doen't but I have to be stronger. I think cos I feel under the weather I just didn't think. I've paid the price with terible Met bum! I'm meant to be going to dance aerobics tonight so that will help.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

awww chick hope you feel better soon.  Let it be a lesson, you are doing soooooo well dont spoil it 

BE GOOD GIRLS !!!!!! 

Rachel, hope your ok x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll be good I promise!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was good again. Ansd I have lost 1 1/2 lbs so nearly there only 2 lbs to go

Kerry behave yourself today chick whilst I am in bed or I will come round and smack your bum!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

was everyone good?  I was  

Today
B'fast - Yoghurt & fruit
Lunch - Toms on toast
Dinner - curry   

am going out for curry but will have a chicken tikka or shaslick (sp?)......Kerry I hope I am not jinxing it but I have never had met bum   I sometimes feel queasy but that' s about it.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck Sarah with the curry and Met!  If you survive that without s/e you will be just fine!!

I was good, went to the gym but only did half an hour on tredmill. Went home had WW stuffed pasta which was yummy with a cherry tomato sauce and 2 WW lemon slices.

I don't think I've lost this week and am gutted. We'll soon see tonight at weigh in    If i havent lost I honest dont deserve it as I've been so good and have been gym 4 times this week!   

Decided to do the Core Plan (old WW no count) from tomorrow for a week. Wrote a list for food shopping tonight, going to make meals using the no count items.   They have changed a few things in the plan, one of which is you cant have crackerbread which is a bummer as I like those, but avacado is no count!  

I'm not even having naughty night tonight!!

Not sure Xenical is agreeing with me. I've come out in an itchy rash.  Will take this morning's now and see what happens.

brekkie - oatabix, fruit and yogurt
lunch - WW soup, WW yogurt
tea - not sure yet


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was good after my horrendous afternoon! Had an episode when I got home too. Not a good day. But I went to aerobics then had a bean burger on a granary roll with salad for tea. Counts all my points for yesterday's naughty food and only went 1.5points over. I earnt 3.5 at class so its all fine. I'm still up on this weeks points! Was hoping the witch had arrived by today to relieve the bloating, but she hasn't so I guess I'll ahve to wait and see. 

I might try no count again Flower, if I can come up with some interesting recipes! Might make soup this weekend and quorn cottage pie etc. Its lunches I struggle with. I guess soup is good, can you have ryvita on no count? Its worth a try I guess.

Scratch..well done hun, your back on track 

rachel...how you doing hun?

Sarah...Hmmm curry and Met, I hope you don't get a reaction from it.  If I was you I'd skip tonights tablet to be on the safe side!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - bean burger mmmmm 

You can have wholeweat crispbread, not sure about rivita.  I'm going to get some of those for lunches and have low fat soft cheese and quorn ham.  you can have cottage cheese, chicken, quorn fillet, JP, beans, quorn bacon (deli rashers), noodles, rice, pasta, tuna etc.   Also tinned soup as long as its not creamy, so you get like Baxters ones with big fillings in rather than just WW.      I'm doing a prawn stir fry thingy out the WW book tomorrow with tons of rice mixed in, saturday quorn chilli with rice (dont have to measure) and sunday roast chicken with boiled potatoes and veg.  All no count


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

In principal it sounds great but I'm worried I would struggle cooking everything from scratch.  I guess its worth a try.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know thats my worry during the week when got no time but I thought I could just rustle up something like a JP, beans and a quorn fillet.  Or some pasta with toms or tuna or something. it doesnt have to be a proper recipe type meal


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am gonna be brave and take my met tonight   live on the edge I do  

hey has b3ndy been avoiding the diet thread recently


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I guess your right, that would be easy enough. I might give it a shot, I'll see how I get on tonight.

Sarah...she has hasn't she. Naughty girl!  Good luck with the Met!  
I've decided not to have a blow out naughty night tonight, no point spoiling my hard work. Going to have quorn lasagna I made the other week and froze with some low fat chips and a ww cho dessert! Mmm...


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck with the windy bum medicine Sarah

Dh has said fish and chips for me tonight to feed me up and shift this flu. I might just take him up on his offer. I have only had hot drinks as no appetite. Wont do me any harm though


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck for tonight Kerry.  I dont think I'll be reporting back with any good news tomorrow.  I'm not having naughty night either, I keep thinking I might be seeing CARE in 12 weeks, thats keeping me on the straight and narrow.  Might not drink alcohol either now, although we'll see what the weekend brings   For tonight, might just have something and just have a treat with some nice bread or something.  Rather than a proper blow out like I usually do!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

right I am off


Sarah enjoy the curry chick and stay away from the naan bread

Flower good luck for the weigh in

B3ndy  I hope your not hiding missy!!!

Kerry  BE  GOOD


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at B3ndy hiding!!!

see ya sal, be good x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Had WW soup and cous cous for lunch. And sugar free chewing gum


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good girl 

i've just had an options as needed something else but dont want to eat anything for weigh in!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm on sugar free squash!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't fill yourself up too much before weigh in


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi girls,,,

Sorry been awol hope you are all ok..

flower: i hope the rash has gone and it not the xenical, how are you finding it? good luck for weigh in...

kerry: are you back on track hun? a few little treats wont hurt but atleast you still in your points.. has the witch arrived? wish mine would as you can see im on cd 82 today so the old pcos has struck again...

scratch : well done you for the loss and only 2lb to go thats brilliant..

sarah: hi hun, i too dont have met bum just the odd feeling like im going to be sick and sometimes stomach pains but im sure you will be fine hun ...

well i cant wait until saturday as i really am raring to go my step fil bought my exercise bike down last night and i was like a kid at christmas well what do you expect for a whopping £2!! its a good one aswell so thats going to be well used..

well ive worked for our company now 14months and in that time weve had 6 babies born and weve got 4 pg and yes today weve had another one announce her pg, she got married 6th oct gone and this was their 1st month of trying and when i asked if she was happy the answer i got was " im due my smear test so atleast i havent got to have that now" .. i had to go in the office and have a cry to my deputy manager [she has severe endo and lost twins through ivf 2 years ago so she really understands] ... sorry moan over but it just gets me down...

oh well best go put the washing machine on as i wont do itself [wish it did] 

love
Rachel xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww Rachel   I'm sorry you had to have the upset in work hun.  I've felt like that so many times.  

Keep up the good work, great news about the bike   When do you weigh in?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh Rach you por love...bpth for the pg announcements and being on CD82! I don't think my cycle has ever stretched that far, late 60's but thats it. Sounds like your in the zone now and raring to get started. So you go to WW on Sat am and start straight away? Thats good. At least if you a few treats over the weekends you can and then have all week to be good and exercise.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Right, off for food shop (core plan) and then   oh heck!!!

BE GOOD!!!!

see you tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

flower: i start saturday   ... good luck for weigh in... hope you see some results..

kerry: thanks hun, this cd 82 is getting be down now to be honest, ive tested which was bfn and now i just want her to come as im feeling really  ... im not sure if she on her way though as got a lovely coldsore [which i always get pre-af] a few nice spots and not got cramps but i dont know if any of you girls get this but a really heavy feeling down below.. sorry tmi.. 
As for the pg announcment its not the fact she pg that  me it the fact of the attitude of we wanted we got.. but oh well perhaps it a touch of the green eyed monster? i dont know..

im planning on sticking exercise bike infront of tele on a night and doing a hour as i really need to do some exercise...

xxxxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh hun I hope she is on her way. Its horrible not knowing where your up to. The bike/tele idea sounds like a plan, I find it much easier when you can concentrate on something else whilst exercising.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning gang

Stayed the same, gutted. dont know how thats happened.  Switching to the core plan (no count) for a week to see what happens.

Kerry, hope you had better news than me 

brekkie - cornflakes and skimmed milk (nice big bowl!!)
lunch - rivita, quorn ham, low fat soft cheese, tomato, Muller-light
tea - salmon and stir fry with noodles

on this plan you can have as much fruit in between the 3 meals as you want so got tons of bananas, apples, pears, raspberries, strawberries and cherries in the fridge at work


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lost 6lbs     Really chuffed! First week is always good, just hope it continues!

Flower...Core plan will gve you a boost hun I'm sure.  

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower its better to stay the same than put on hun  

Kerry - woo hoo!  Well done you!!!!!!!  I am soooo proud of you!  

I couldn't eat much curry last night as felt really sick and had a headache, have forced a yoghurt down today  

Today 
B'fast - Yoghurt
Lunch - Toast (if still feel sick)
Dinner - not sure see how I feel later.

sarah


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WOOO-HOOOOO!!!   Thats fantastic Kerry!!! Well done you and its well deserved you have been very good this week   Keep up the good work.

Sarah, is it your Met making you yukky?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It's spurred me on for this week. That and seeing a friends sister who has lost 4.5st (took her from Feb 06 to Nov 06) who looks fantastic! I CAN DO IT!

Today:
Breakfast Oat So Simple 2.5p
Lunch WW Soup (1.5) Pita (1.5) Tuna (1) & Salad
Tea Quorn Crispy fillet, Healthy chips, steamed veg

Sarah...sorry you feel sick hun, probably the met. Hope it passes quickly.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you go girl!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I haven't really felt sick on the met for a while but have just read my CM tablets and they say can cause headaches and nausea


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

bet its them then, how long have you been on them for?


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

started them last Friday....they made my boobs really sore last week too   only gotta take them for another week


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i bet the s/e from them have just kicked in hun, try and hang on in there for another week.  Try some toast, crackers that type of thing.

I'm starving! Its because I had my brekkie at 7.15 instead of 8.45!  Just going to fridge to get my stuff out...


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am so naughty   the lady I work with is 60 today and she brought jam doughnuts in and I ate one  I have no willpower


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mmm...jam doughnuts


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Naughty girl


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

fantastic loss Kerry - 'weigh' to go!!

flower - don't be  too  chick about staying same...I know it's disheartening with all the hard work you've been putting in at gym and stuff ...maybe it's the xenical mixing up your metabolism?

I stayed the same for THIRD week running - though I'm not dieting really at mo just trying to be good (though i've never eaten so much this week...and not   stuff either)


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

afternoon girls...

kerry: way to go hun thats fantastic hun you should be proud of yourself hun...
your tea sounds yum   never seen the quorn crispy fillets are they nice?

flower: sarahs right hun it better to maintain than to gain and it might show next week, has the rash gone ? only 2 days for me then im right in there with you all... 

sarah: sorry your feeling sick hun hope it passes for you quickly.. mmm jam donuts lovely did you manage to eat it without licking your lips?   

b3ndy: to say your not dieting to stay the same is fab hun... 

omg i know none of you live down here but the winds are mad today really scary actually, glad im in the house now and not going out at all, my bus home had to keep stopping as he thought we were going to tip over. hope it calms down by tomorrow..

hope your all ok ...
xxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Rachel

yeah same here. My dh has just had a phone call to go home as the roof tiles are blowing off our house!! there are trees comin down left right and centre!!! 

rash still a bit there but not as itchy so carrying on with the tabs for now!


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

blimey flower it sounds like youve got it as bad up there as we got it down here.. it seems to be getting worse here to, today at work was mad as we on a retail park and right opposite us theres a asda on we stood watching all there roof fly off, ive got home and all my neighbours fence is down and the tarpoling [sp] of the roof of our shed has been ripped off..

watch how you drive home girls be careful and have safe journeys...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah you too Rachel. I've never known anything like it. take care xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its all going on itsn't it!

B3ndy...well done you! thats good maintaing. What have you been eating lots of?

Rachel...two days to go hun. Are you looking forward to getting started again?


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

flower: hope you roof ok..

kerry: im counting down the days to start i cant wait to get going now to be honest, i dont know about you but when im not dieting i get fed up of eating rubbish then when im back on my diet all i want id rubbish  i know.. perhaps it just me..

well the wind is picking up even more here i really hope it calms down later as i have to get 2 buses to work on a morning and i dont fancy doing that in this...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls
were we good?

I didnt get to the gym with all the pallarva at home with roof etc.  Had salmon and stir fry with noodles.  Had a packet of low fat baked crisps (1½ points) later in the evening so thats 1 of my 21 weekly allowance on the core plan.

brekkie - cornflakes
lunch - rivita, low fat soft cheese, quorn ham, muller light
tea - prawn something or other from the cookbook, its with rice and its spicy!  Probably going to the pub but might just have a diet coke !!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Rachel - Where are you in W Mids hun?  I am in Gloucestershire and some parts had no power from 5am y'day until midnight last night  

I stayed the same this week ladies.....must have been the jam doughnut


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was angelic!  

Went to class but they had cancelled it because of the wind! There wasn't any by then! And we have no wind today! Just lots of fallen trees!

Anyway, had another good day. Went to class but it was cancelled. Went home and had my quorn fillet, healthy chips and steamed veg. Then a can of Pepsi Max. And that was it!

Today:
Seriously Oaty with skim milk
Spaghetti hoops on toast
No idea yet, might go to my mums! (DH working in Carlisle tonight, stock take)

Rachel....one day to go Hun! I thought I'd miss all the junk I ate over Xmas, but having had such a good first week, its spurred me on to be good and lose lots more! You can do it, one day at a time. and don't deny yourself anything, its all about portion sizes!  

Flower...well done you. Tea sounds lovely. And good that your still having treats on Core Plan.

Sarah....staying the same is good Hun, you'll lose next week I'm sure. And don't forget the less you have to lose the harder it is! My friend comes with me to WW and she probably only wants to lose half a stone (she's already tiny!) so she was disappointed with her 1.5lbs this week. But I think thats really good.

xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BE GOOD GIRLS  

whats going on with ticketfactory, its asking me for a pin?    I was going to add my BMI like yours Kerry

If you can't be good....step away from the fridge


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep I've got a pin. When it first asks you just putin what you want it to be. 

Be good!  

Spagetti hoops and Met don't mix!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks chick

oh no


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OK now though. Had a mint tea. Bloody tablets!

xx


----------



## Rachel~M (Jan 25, 2006)

Afternoon girls 

how are we all doing? me im   as i phoned the ww consultant today to make sure i was going to right part for the class and only to find out that she doesnt do the saturday morning one i want anymore   and the only other one she does is on a thursday evening and i cant make that with dh's shifts.. so looks like im doing it alone.. but i will be good and i will do this..

flower: hope roof sorted now hun and your tea sounded mmm   ... which crisps are only 1 1/2 points? hows the xenical going..

kerry: well done you for being so good.. you will have this weight off in no time at this rate.. weve not got any wind today but the sky looks full of something lets hope its not snow.. 

sarah : its good you stayed the same hun as remember you werent eating properly with feeling sick was you hun.. im sort of inbetween dudley and birmingham if that makes sense it called Rowley Regis..

right shopping tomorrow    and then the hard work begins.. think af def on her way as got bad head,cramps and craving choccie.. lets hope she is so atleast i will know then my pcos not back in full force..

have a great weekend girls
take care
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Eugh, put a pound on this week  (but just got AF, so hoping its water weight! )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning chicks

Rachel, bummer about the class but I will help you however I can. the new Walkers crisps called "bakes" (the advert is gary linnekar in jamaica) and they are really nice. they are either 1 or 1 or 1 and a half 

Wendy, AF can play a big part with weight loss hunny, keep that chin up 

Have we been good?  I was good until yesterday when we had some friends and family round for the United match, several glasses of wine and champers later I was eating the dorittos with dips (although I did buy the low fat dips!! but its not as good on no count as points when doing this) plus I never got to the gym    Off to gym tonight, what with AF due this weekend, I stand no chance this week!

brekkie - cornflakes
lunch - carrot and butter bean soup, muller light
tea - poached eggs and beans 

Think I'll go back to points from Thursday after weigh in!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I was ok. had not much appetite with this cold. So wieghed this morning and I am back to pre holiday weight so pleased with that.

Monday morning lets get back to it chicks

s xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

new home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82272.new#new

xx


----------

